# Team #5 - November Reign



## 3dn4jc

12-Ringer said:


> Welcome to the 19th Annual AT Deer Contest!
> Below is your team for the 2022-2023 season. These contests are designed for everyone to have fun and not take things too seriously. Let's all have a safe and successful season! Use this thread for discussion purposes, sharing trail cam pictures, etc. amongst your team members. After your team has a majority on a team name, have one member of your team post the team name in the Team Name thread.
> 
> Remember the 4 S's = Shoot Straight, Stay Safe
> Good luck everyone
> Joe
> 
> 
> 3dn4jc5​4IDARCHER5​arlow5​bow_only_n_ky5​Bullzeyetony5​cgoehl1255​Dtales5​jabroney5​Jbxl205​mburns5​omoore5​pirogue535​Pybucks5​Ruca5​V-TRAIN5​


Checking in ready to go!!


----------



## DTales

Checking in for another great season!


----------



## mbruns

Checking in, ready for October to start here in Illinois!


----------



## omoore

Checking in. My first time participating. I'm excited.


----------



## Jbxl20

👍 checking in from PA
Second time in the challenge. Last year was the first time I didn’t kill a buck in 5 years. Ready to redeem myself


----------



## 3dn4jc

I missed my Kansas draw this year so I'm left hunting N.C. and Possibly Va. hopefully I can add a few points for our team.


----------



## V-TRAIN

Checking in.
Going to Alberta in a couple weeks for mule deer.


----------



## Jbxl20

I’m headed to CO for the archery elk opener at the end of the month. Most of my whitetail hunting will be done in PA. I wasn’t able to hunt in Ohio last year but in 2020 I was able to kill my PA buck and OH buck a week apart. I’m not sure how picky I’m going to be this year but should be able to get some points on the board. Last year I passed up some smaller bucks because I was after this guy but couldn’t make it happen.


----------



## V-TRAIN

3dn4jc said:


> I missed my Kansas draw this year so I'm left hunting N.C. and Possibly Va. hopefully I can add a few points for our team.
> View attachment 7671987


where do you live in NC ? I live here also, I almost think we might have been on the same team several years back, seems like I remember your user name.


----------



## 3dn4jc

V-TRAIN said:


> where do you live in NC ? I live here also, I almost think we might have been on the same team several years back, seems like I remember your user name.


We were on last years team 10, ten is your friend. I live in Elizabeth City N.C.


----------



## DTales

Good luck to all you guys travelling to hunt this season!
I live and hunt eastern Iowa and don't have any plans in place that would take me out of state. Each year my hunting goal consists of filling my 2 tags. One doe for the freezer and hopefully one mature buck for my own self satisfaction. My current plans are to hunt predominately public ground but I'm not above hunting private if the right opportunity presents itself. 
Looking forward to getting to know everyone a bit better as we inch closer to the season!


----------



## 3dn4jc

DTales said:


> Good luck to all you guys travelling to hunt this season!
> I live and hunt eastern Iowa and don't have any plans in place that would take me out of state. Each year my hunting goal consists of filling my 2 tags. One doe for the freezer and hopefully one mature buck for my own self satisfaction. My current plans are to hunt predominately public ground but I'm not above hunting private if the right opportunity presents itself.
> Looking forward to getting to know everyone a bit better as we inch closer to the season!


Iowa is a heck of a state to hunt, I normally hunt N/E Kansa or Ohio myself. I lost my lease in Ohio a few years back which hurt my feelings for sure but was able to snatch a 186" off it in 2016. I have 3 preference points for Iowa but haven't applied lately because my hunting buddy stopped bow hunting.
Here's the 186"


----------



## cgoehl125

Checking in from Illinois. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DTales

omoore said:


> Checking in. My first time participating. I'm excited.


Congrats on pulling the trigger to participate this year! Honestly, the AT deer hunting contest is my favorite part of the forum anymore. I've been in about 10 of these, to date.
The key to being competitive within the contest is to shoot does and the key to having fun with the contest is to be active in the team chat.
Where are you hunting this season?


----------



## omoore

I'm hunting in Texas on a family farm. I definitely take does when I get the opportunity. The counties we hunt have antler restrictions, and only allow taking does in October (archery-only season) and for doe days (Thanksgiving day through Sunday). This exception doesn't apply if the land is under management and antlerless tags have been issued. In that case you can take does anytime during the season.

So if you want to eat--and I do--you don't really pass up shots on does!

I'm trying out a saddle this year. If it's not working out, I'll go back to hang-ons and ladders.


----------



## omoore

I don't know what took me so long to participate. I guess I'm feeling more of the camaraderie aspect with a group of strangers and appreciating sharing in everyone else's adventures! Haha.


DTales said:


> Congrats on pulling the trigger to participate this year! Honestly, the AT deer hunting contest is my favorite part of the forum anymore. I've been in about 10 of these, to date.
> The key to being competitive within the contest is to shoot does and the key to having fun with the contest is to be active in the team chat.
> Where are you hunting this season?


----------



## 3dn4jc

I have been on a couple winning teams and just like TDales said killing does is a must if we are going to compete. I will go ahead and shank 2 does right off the bat and then work on trying to replace one of the does with at least 100 plus inch local buck then UP-GRADING that buck is my next mission. We have to stay active and feed off each other to make a run at this contest.


----------



## 3dn4jc

I might have to shoot a crossbow this season if my shooting eye does not improve, I had a central retinal vein occlusion or "eye stroke" in my shooting eye 6 weeks ago and am taking anti-VGEF shots in my eye. Dr. said it could take from 4 months to a yr. to see improvement in my sight. Right now I can't see my pin and the target is blurry and distorted but I can shoot left handed with a crossbow if need be. I'm going to a 3d shoot tomorrow and give it a try with the xbow just to see how I make out, never shot a 3d tournament with a xbow before.


----------



## Bullzeyetony

I’m pumped. Went out to the lease and put up a couple new stands and saw deer. I’m hunting in central Oklahoma mainly and plan on adding some points here for the team. Good luck guys and really excited to be a part of this.


----------



## 3dn4jc

Bullzeyetony said:


> I’m pumped. Went out to the lease and put up a couple new stands and saw deer. I’m hunting in central Oklahoma mainly and plan on adding some points here for the team. Good luck guys and really excited to be a part of this.


Glad to have you bro, lets win this thing!!!


----------



## Bullzeyetony

I’ll definitely be smoking a couple does but probably not any booners. New property this year so I’m hoping for the best. I’ll have some cameras up and try to get a good idea of what we have in the next few weeks. 


3dn4jc said:


> Glad to have you bro, lets win this thing!!!


----------



## DTales

3dn4jc said:


> I'm going to a 3d shoot tomorrow and give it a try with the xbow just to see how I make out, never shot a 3d tournament with a xbow before.


Good luck with the 3D today.


----------



## 3dn4jc

DTales said:


> Good luck with the 3D today.


IBO tournament 18 up I was surprisingly pleased, no 8's but I did use a range finder


----------



## DTales

Sorry to hear about the eye thingy, but you gotta do what you gotta do to stay in the deer woods. Nice job today! 
On a side note, I just sent out pm's to the 7 folks who haven't checked in yet hopefully we can get a complete team.


----------



## arlow

Checking in from western mass. I hunt mass, Ct and Ny. 

I have 5 points for Iowa but that is next year. 

We are tossing around hitting Ohio for a wwwk in nov.


----------



## 3dn4jc

arlow said:


> Checking in from western mass. I hunt mass, Ct and Ny.
> 
> I have 5 points for Iowa but that is next year.
> 
> We are tossing around hitting Ohio for a wwwk in nov.


Welcome arlow glad to have you aboard team 5.


----------



## DTales

Welcome arlow. It's tough hunting in New England but that's where I learned to bow hunt as a teenager, in the Green and White Mountains to the north of you. Can't beat the foliage season in the NE either!


----------



## omoore

How many days do you folks anticipate hitting the woods this season? What does an average season look like for you?
I aim to get out weekly and as many days a week as I can when I see the rut picking up.


----------



## Ruca

Checking in! Im so looking forward to this season! I'm a fairly new (3rd year) and self taught hunter. I've harvested several does each year and a single 105" buck last season. I'm planning to hunt with my bow only from opening day all the way through Jan 31st in Maryland. Got some targets that I'll be looking for this year, and I hope I can help our team win!

If anyone is hunting the Virginia/Maryland areas, hit me up! I moved here about 2 years ago and have been hunting private land alone. Been a hell of a time!


----------



## Jabroney

Checking in!

I hunt public land in Alabama. Our season opens on October 15 - the day I get back from our Honeymoon.

This year I am going to try and hunt where the rut is more. Is your state as split up as this? I'm not sure how accurate map is really. 









Really looking forward to the season, and sharing it with y'all on here. This is a fun contest! Looks like y'all have a more experience than me, so maybe I can learn something from ya!


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Hello everyone,
Checking in here from Iowa. I didn't draw any western tags this year (been a long time since I was that unlucky) but going to concentrate on getting a decent buck down. No giants on camera yet but have a couple decent ones running around. Planning on traveling to Africa next spring to check off cape buffalo from my bucket list.


----------



## DTales

omoore said:


> How many days do you folks anticipate hitting the woods this season? What does an average season look like for you?
> I aim to get out weekly and as many days a week as I can when I see the rut picking up.


My season runs Oct 1 - Dec 2, so essentially two months.
I'll try to get out for the opener and early season a little bit but I usually won't start hunting in earnest until a good cold front comes through OR Oct 25th whichever arrives first. I'll be in the stand as much as possible in November.
Hopefully we all have a safe and exciting season. 🏹


----------



## Bullzeyetony

My season runs Oct 1st thru Jan 15th. I have a lots of days to set in the stands.


----------



## 4IDARCHER

What's everyone taking to the woods this year? 
I am planning on mostly hunting with my 80lb Levitate, but have a cp28 for the ground blind. I am shooting Easton Axis and using either some Trypans or Grim Reaper Micro Hades pro for fixed blades. My setup is also shooting the SIK F3 heads really well too.


----------



## PYbucks

Checking in from Michigan. I'll also be hunting Nebraska and Missouri!

I'll be taking my Hoyt Rx-4 ultra again this year. Easton Axis, giving the QAD Exodus heads a try this year.


----------



## Bullzeyetony

PSE xForce dream season


----------



## 3dn4jc

I normally hunt with my Mathews Traverse but due to a eye stroke in my shooting eye I might have to hunt with a Ravin R20 crossbow. I am hoping my sight will improve enough to shoot the Traverse.


----------



## 3dn4jc

Looks like bow-only-n-ky and pirogue53 are the only ones not checked in.
Any team names suggestions?
"5 Star Hunter's" is one let's here many more!


----------



## Jabroney

I'm toting the halon32 in the woods with magnus heads.

for team names...

Saturday Night Five
Six Minus One
Circle of Five
Party of Five
Half of Ten


----------



## omoore

I like 5 star hunters 

The Five Elements 
High-Fives

That's all I got right now...


----------



## omoore

I'm starting with my Ritual 35, GT Hunter Pros, and VPA 150 3-blade.

I have an EVL 34 that I get along quite well with. A while back, I found a great ebay deal on a dozen CX Maxima Hunter 450 Camo that made me feel slightly nostalgic so I bought those for the EVL. I'll still be shooting the 150 VPA 3-blade in either scenario.


----------



## 3dn4jc

"High Fives" is cool as well, me likes


----------



## Jbxl20

Upgraded my 2011 Bowtech invasion cpx for this season to a new to me Vxr 28.
Axis 300 spine currently with annihilator Broadheads


----------



## Jbxl20

I like high-fives also. That might be a winner 
Only thing I could think of is “team five second rule”


----------



## DTales

-November Reign
-The Camo Cartel
-Tag'n & Drag'n
-Hunter's with Spine


----------



## Jbxl20

Toss up between high fives and November Reign. November reign might be too intimidating to the other teams.


----------



## DTales

3dn4jc said:


> Looks like bow-only-n-ky and pirogue53 are the only ones not checked in.


What with all the flooding going on in KY right now, AT might be the furthest thing from 'bow_only_n_ky's mind.


----------



## 3dn4jc

DTales said:


> What with all the flooding going on in KY right now, AT might be the furthest thing from 'bow_only_n_ky's mind right now.


You might be right they have been catching it for sure, I hope He makes out alright.


----------



## DTales

Good morning Team 5! It's shaping up to be a beautiful day here in Iowa some cooler temps and dryer air. Great day to fling some arrows downrange later today.
My vote on our team name would be either November Reign or High-Fives. I like both of them.


----------



## omoore

I'm equally fine with both. What say we let the person with the longest membership here on AT be the deciding vote if all of us feel equally comfortable with both names. Haha. Unless that's putting the most senior member on the spot... other wise, we can roll the dice and choose one. When is the deadline for choosing a name?


----------



## DTales

We've got plenty of time to decide. Usually it's just a majority vote. Right now with 13 checked in it would only take 7 to be in agreement.


----------



## omoore

On an unrelated note, just thought I'd ask a humorous question. Do the rest of you ever have this issue where you tend to see some of your best deer when you're NOT hunting??

Took a break from hunting one weekend to take the wife and kid to a park the wife likes, and near the back of the park, I see this buck dogging this doe pretty hard in broad daylight. This park is only a few years old, and they cleared a great wooded area to create it. Lean body, looks younger, but good antlers for the area. He didn't care that I drove right up to him. The hair on his back bristled but that's about it.


----------



## 4IDARCHER

I would be good with whatever name everyone agrees on. 
At the risk of jinxing myself there is only one buck so far that sort of has my attention. He is a nice, seemingly mature buck. No giant but but I wouldn't pass him up.


----------



## Jbxl20

Wow great bucks guys. Pa is known to have “some” nice buck but Im afraid you western guys are going to be disappointed with what I kill. (If I kill) 😂 Here’s my biggest to date. 2018


----------



## 3dn4jc

Remember does are the key to winning this contest, not everybody has the opportunity to hunt 150 plus inch bucks, but we all have does which equals to 1500 points with no bucks scored. I plan on shanking my does first if I don't have a local shooter in day light, upgrades from then on.


----------



## 3dn4jc

*HEY TEAM 5*


----------



## DTales

You guys have some really nice deer on camera. I have a few cameras out over minerals that I plan on pulling soon and hopefully will have something to show from them. Do you all run cameras during the hunting season and if so how many?


----------



## Bullzeyetony

If I would have been on here 2 years ago it would have been killer for me. I lost probably the best place I’ve ever hunted 2 weeks before season started and had some real giants on cam.


----------



## 3dn4jc

Bullzeyetony said:


> If I would have been on here 2 years ago it would have been killer for me. I lost probably the best place I’ve ever hunted 2 weeks before season started and had some real giants on cam.


I know how you feel I lost my Ohio lease in 2017 where I had taken 5 bucks in a row over 150"s but as I always say God open and closes doors for me as I got a great lease in Kansas 2018.


----------



## Jbxl20

I recently bought 3 tactacams. Currently all 3 are spread out on my 10 acres but there’s some public land close to me that I wouldn’t mind taking one or two and setting up.


----------



## Bullzeyetony

3dn4jc said:


> I know how you feel I lost my Ohio lease in 2017 where I had taken 5 bucks in a row over 150"s but as I always say God open and closes doors for me as I got a great lease in Kansas 2018.










Pics like this will break your heart in my situation lol


----------



## omoore

What a beast.


Bullzeyetony said:


> View attachment 7674817
> Pics like this will break your heart in my situation lol


----------



## Jabroney

Well I sure haven't found any bucks of that caliber around here.


----------



## bow_only_n_ky

Checking in from Kentucky


----------



## bow_only_n_ky

My number one buck I’m going after at this point in time


----------



## 3dn4jc

bow_only_n_ky said:


> Checking in from Kentucky


Welcome bro, looks like we got a strong team this year!!


----------



## PYbucks

3dn4jc said:


> Welcome bro, looks like we got a strong team this year!!


I agree, we should be in contention!


----------



## 3dn4jc

PYbucks said:


> I agree, we should be in contention!


When does your season start PY, mine starts Sept. 9th


----------



## PYbucks

3dn4jc said:


> When does your season start PY, mine starts Sept. 9th


Michigan is October 1st. But I first have a Michigan bear hunt September 12th - 19th . It's a dog hunt so I'm using a 20ga shotgun.


----------



## arlow




----------



## arlow

Bullzeyetony said:


> If I would have been on here 2 years ago it would have been killer for me. I lost probably the best place I’ve ever hunted 2 weeks before season started and had some real giants on cam.


I just lost my primo property here in Mass. 100 acres I had all to myself in a hunting restricted town. Owners sold it. I cried.


----------



## 3dn4jc

arlow said:


> I just lost my primo property here in Mass. 100 acres I had all to myself in a hunting restricted town. Owners sold it. I cried.
> 
> View attachment 7676017
> View attachment 7676018
> View attachment 7676019
> View attachment 7676020





arlow said:


> I just lost my primo property here in Mass. 100 acres I had all to myself in a hunting restricted town. Owners sold it. I cried.
> 
> View attachment 7676017
> View attachment 7676018
> View attachment 7676019
> View attachment 7676020


Sorry to hear that arlow it's a epidemic seems like, I've come to the conclusion that if you don't own it you ain't got nothing.


----------



## 3dn4jc

Headed over to my hunting grounds tomorrow and set out a couple more sets and check trail cameras, time to ramp it up!!!


----------



## 3dn4jc

Another team name suggestion especially if we got any gamers in the house.
"SlayStation 5"

I think *piroge53* is the only one not checked in yet if I'm correct and I just sent Him a reminder.


----------



## DTales

Thanks 3dn4jc for following up with another pm to pirogue53.
I like your team name suggestion too.
We should probably start zeroing in on a team name soon. So far the 3 with any traction are:
-High-Fives
-November Reign
-SlayStation 5

I'll start with, 1 vote for November Reign


----------



## Bullzeyetony

November reign for me.


----------



## Jabroney

November Reign


----------



## 3dn4jc

This is the reminder from Joe the contest moderator and it say's:
Please select one person from each team to reach out to me via PM (Conversation) before noon EST on Wednesday 8/ 17 indicating any members who have not yet checked in.

In an effort to assist with the management of this new process, I am going to ask that one member from _*EVERY*_ team please check in.....if all members are present, a simple we're all good / all present or something of the sort would be very helpful. If a member hasn't checked in, please provide the name(s).

Of course, you don't have to wait until 8/17......if your team is all checked in now, please send that info my way sooner than later. It will cut down on the truffle shuffle next week.



Thanks everyone....it's about to get real!

Joe


----------



## Jbxl20

My vote is November reign


----------



## Jbxl20

I do a lot of training hikes with my 30lb pack getting ready for CO again this year. Today I felt a little frisky 😂and decided throw a tactacam in my pack and hike it in to a state game lands that’s down the road from my house. I hunt it for pheasants in the fall/winter. (Stocked) and it usually has decent turkey hunting in the spring but I’ve never deer hunted it. I took a climbing stick Along and a wood wedge with the intentions to place it angled down and high enough in the tree, that it wouldn’t be easily seen. I’m anxious to see what kind ( if any) photos I’m able to get in the next few weeks.


----------



## Jbxl20

A few pics.


----------



## DTales

Good luck with your camera on SGL. What part of the state are you hunting?


----------



## 3dn4jc

I'm good with November Reign but I'm gonna start my reign in September if Ya'll don't mind, I got 4 doe tags😁


----------



## omoore

A vote for November Reign here.


----------



## omoore

I'll start mine in October if no one objects.  I have two doe tags and I need to teach two does a lesson.


3dn4jc said:


> I'm good with November Reign but I'm gonna start my reign in September if Ya'll don't mind, I got 4 doe tags😁


----------



## Jbxl20

South central PA. West of Harrisburg.
Don’t google September reign 😅


----------



## 4IDARCHER

The Ex-wife is in Florida with the kiddos so I have a nice evening of playing around with some heads, practicing my sharpening skills and enjoying some sun tea and finishing off the Blanton’s I bought before my last deployment.


----------



## 3dn4jc

I submitted "November Reign" as our team name sense the majority liked and chose it.


----------



## omoore

Thanks!


3dn4jc said:


> I submitted "November Reign" as our team name sense the majority liked and chose it.


----------



## Jbxl20

That didn’t take long. I’m Pretty excited over this doe picture from the game lands!


----------



## DTales

Jbxl20 said:


> South central PA. West of Harrisburg.
> Don’t google September reign 😅


I ask because I lived/hunted SE PA for 17 years. I feel your pain with crowded SGL's, so it's great to hear you have some private access.


----------



## Bullzeyetony

Putting out my cameras later today so we’ll see what I have on this new place soon. Hopefully there’s a few good ones left over from last year. This will be the first time hunting this new property (150 acres) so I’m pretty excited.


----------



## 3dn4jc

Opened up a couple older sets, brushed in a ground blind and checked a couple trail cameras which was loaded with does but no great bucks just a couple that would give the team a few points. Note: camera date not accurate on bottom pic, I got to update that on next pull.


----------



## DTales

Well, its official. 
I just purchased my license and was awarded my county specific doe tag for the season, There's no stopping me now!


----------



## 3dn4jc

DTales said:


> Well, its official.
> I just purchased my license and was awarded my county specific doe tag for the season, There's no stopping me now!


Doe meat taste the best!!!


----------



## 3dn4jc

*Survey....... who do you guys think will be the first team 5 member to post up a deer in the scoring thread?*


----------



## 3dn4jc

3dn4jc said:


> *Survey....... who do you guys think will be the first team 5 member to post up a deer in the scoring thread?*


I GUESS V-TRAIN


----------



## omoore

Ooo! The pressure is on! It's the competition within the competition.


3dn4jc said:


> *Survey....... who do you guys think will be the first team 5 member to post up a deer in the scoring thread?*


----------



## omoore

License purchase begins August 15 for us. It's always an exciting time for me...I get the super combo with the federal duck stamp. It lets me fish all waters fresh and salt, hunt migratory birds, and hunt any game animal in the state.


DTales said:


> Well, its official.
> I just purchased my license and was awarded my county specific doe tag for the season, There's no stopping me now!


----------



## Jabroney

cant renew licenses until the end of august for me. Luckily i have 2 fishing trips lined up before deer season opens to keep me occupied.


----------



## Bullzeyetony

I’m lucky here in Oklahoma we have Lifetime hunting license that comes with tags. I never worry about tags. I got plenty……


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Well I think posting the pic up did jinx me. The largest bucks on my cameras (although not giants) have pretty much dried up this last week or so.


----------



## bow_only_n_ky

I’m a landowner here in Kentucky so I don’t have to buy a license or tags to hunt on my own land. It’s a nice perk. We start September 3rd and I plan on drawing blood immediately.


----------



## 3dn4jc

bow_only_n_ky said:


> I’m a landowner here in Kentucky so I don’t have to buy a license or tags to hunt on my own land. It’s a nice perk. We start September 3rd and I plan on drawing blood immediately.


You got me by a week brother, I'm planning on leaking something out the 2nd week 😁


----------



## 3dn4jc

Good news I got invited to join a still hunting club that has over 6000acres in Surry county Va. today, Surry is one of the top counties in Va. for big bucks. I'll add Va. to my hunting states!!


----------



## mbruns

Went scouting yesterday at a place I usually only turkey hunt. Last year I got this giant drop-tine buck on camera twice in October, so I wanted to scout the place more. Happened to stumble into his shed about two miles in! I rarely ever find sheds, and this is the first time I could identify the buck one came from. Each tine and the mainbeam had 1-3 inches chewed off by rodents. I could hardly wrap my hand around the base!


----------



## DTales

Never shot a non-typical before. That would be a cool buck to target, good luck!


----------



## bow_only_n_ky

Sat over one of my alfalfa fields last night. He’s about 800 yards away here. 17 days but who’s counting [emoji23] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omoore

I didn't realize rules like that existed. That's pretty neat. In Texas, I have to be licensed to hunt my own properties. We of course have to have additional permits to hunt public land, but I've never attempted the public land route. 


bow_only_n_ky said:


> I’m a landowner here in Kentucky so I don’t have to buy a license or tags to hunt on my own land. It’s a nice perk. We start September 3rd and I plan on drawing blood immediately.


----------



## Matt Palmquist

Hey guys! Checking in as a replacement. Looking forward to a great fall!!

Matt


----------



## omoore

Welcome to November Reign, the best team in the whole darn competition! 


Matt Palmquist said:


> Hey guys! Checking in as a replacement. Looking forward to a great fall!!
> 
> Matt


----------



## Ruca

A little scouting off my back patio... unfortunately they're on unhuntable land, and I haven't quite figure out a way around that. They'll just serve as my inspiration when hunting about 45 minutes from home 😭


----------



## 3dn4jc

Matt Palmquist said:


> Hey guys! Checking in as a replacement. Looking forward to a great fall!!
> 
> Matt


Welcome to team 5 Matt, aka "November Reign"


----------



## DTales

Matt Palmquist said:


> Hey guys! Checking in as a replacement. Looking forward to a great fall!!
> 
> Matt


Welcome aboard Matt! 
Where will you be hunting and any hunting goals this season?


----------



## DTales

Great evening for shooting the bow. Here's my final 2 shots from 30.


----------



## Matt Palmquist

Just read through all the posts and I would say we have a great team! I will do my best to participate regularly but admittedly don't get on archerytalk as frequently as I used to. 

I have several nice bucks on camera in Kansas including one bomber buck. My standards are usually pretty high through late November but will make a point to kill a couple does to fill the freezer. 

My main goal is to get my 10 yr old daughter her first deer this season

Good luck to all!

Matt


----------



## 3dn4jc

DTales said:


> Great evening for shooting the bow. Here's my final 2 shots from 30.
> View attachment 7680758


 Looks good bro almost as tight as my one shot arrow group


----------



## 3dn4jc

Matt Palmquist said:


> Just read through all the posts and I would say we have a great team! I will do my best to participate regularly but admittedly don't get on archerytalk as frequently as I used to.
> 
> I have several nice bucks on camera in Kansas including one bomber buck. My standards are usually pretty high through late November but will make a point to kill a couple does to fill the freezer.
> 
> My main goal is to get my 10 yr old daughter her first deer this season
> 
> Good luck to all!
> 
> Matt


Kansas is my favorite state to hunt I missed the draw this year but Lord willing I'll be there next year.


----------



## DTales

3dn4jc said:


> Looks good bro almost as tight as my one shot arrow group


Lol.🤣 The older I get the less I shoot so I was pretty proud of slapping those two together at 30. Decided not to send the 3rd arrow downrange and ended the shooting session on a good note.


----------



## 3dn4jc

DTales said:


> Lol.🤣 The older I get the less I shoot so I was pretty proud of slapping those two together at 30. Decided not to send the 3rd arrow downrange and ended the shooting session on a good note.


That's right always leave on a good shot!!


----------



## bow_only_n_ky

Outside of deer hunting anyone have any other hunts planned? I’ll be in Saskatchewan first of October on a moose hunt. It’s a bucket list hunt for me. I went last year and we missed the rut by just a little bit. Passed on a bunch of small bulls but this year we should hit it perfectly


----------



## Matt Palmquist

I hunted NM pronghorn early August but it rained every day which made it tough. No luck. 

Good luck up north!


----------



## 4IDARCHER

I have two hog hunts planned but they aren’t until Jan and Feb. Going to chase 3 different species of turkeys this spring then off to Africa next summer and the Gila in NM next fall.


----------



## Bullzeyetony

Gonna try to get up to the Oklahoma panhandle and hunt some antelope if I can. It’s in the works I just hope everything falls in place.


----------



## Bullzeyetony

Around here if you set in a tree you’re hog hunting lol. They’re everywhere pretty much. 


4IDARCHER said:


> I have two hog hunts planned but they aren’t until Jan and Feb. Going to chase 3 different species of turkeys this spring then off to Africa next summer and the Gila in NM next fall.


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Bullzeyetony said:


> Around here if you set in a tree you’re hog hunting lol. They’re everywhere pretty much.


We are lucky here in Iowa. I think our winters pretty much keep them out. They are fun to hunt but wouldn’t want them around all the time.


----------



## 3dn4jc

4IDARCHER said:


> We are lucky here in Iowa. I think our winters pretty much keep them out. They are fun to hunt but wouldn’t want them around all the time.


Hogs are VERY destructive to agriculture fields here in N.C. and are mostly nocturnal which makes them hard to hunt in the daylight but thankfully lights, thermals and hounds can be used to help keep them in check.


----------



## omoore

Yall might not believe me when I say it, but we have a couple of hogs here in Texas. 

On a serious note, they seem to avoid our property. I wish a few more would come visit a bit more frequently.


----------



## pirogue53

OK, checking in and I see I missed the deadline. I don’t see a PM advising I was replaced. Anyone know? I’ll ask a mod.


----------



## pirogue53

I sent 12Ringer a PM to see if I was still in, and I also saw where the replacement list was sparse, so maybe I’m still in.


----------



## DTales

pirogue53 said:


> OK, checking in and I see I missed the deadline. I don’t see a PM advising I was replaced. Anyone know? I’ll ask a mod.


pm sent your way


----------



## V-TRAIN

3dn4jc said:


> I GUESS V-TRAIN


LOL, Lord I hope so, I went to Alberta last year last week of season, and didn't get one.
I have never seen so many big mule deer though, and had to go back, was in them all week.
Guy I met hunting there from Toronto found some place, they only take 4 hunters a year, small place.
It is kind of a shot in the dark, so who knows. I got this one 4 years ago, and have been infatuated ever since.


----------



## V-TRAIN

4IDARCHER said:


> the Gila in NM next fall.


Who do you go with there ? 
I know some folks there if you need a outfitter, they are great. 
I put in for bighorn sheep with them this year didn't draw, hunted with them year before last for mule deer.
They don't hunt mule deer in the Gila, way up in northern N.M. near the boarder. 
They do live in the Gila and hunt elk, bear, and mountain lions there, they are the real deal.


----------



## 4IDARCHER

V-TRAIN said:


> Who do you go with there ?
> I know some folks there if you need a outfitter, they are great.
> I put in for bighorn sheep with them this year didn't draw, hunted with them year before last for mule deer.
> They don't hunt mule deer in the Gila, way up in northern N.M. near the boarder.
> They do live in the Gila and hunt elk, bear, and mountain lions there, they are the real deal.


Thanks V-train!
The outfitter I use now is Rebel Ranch Outfitters but always willing to make new contacts and friends that I might use in the future.


----------



## V-TRAIN

Are getting a landowner tag from them ? 
Was just curious, cause you said you were going, instead of putting in and hoping to draw.

I have hunted with the Chapel's their father started the business, and when I went was still working, but his two sons seem to run everything also.
I have actually seen their lion hunts on one of the outdoor channels since, kind of funny.
I was really impressed with their guides. 

Guy I met hunting in Wyoming, he had killed a mountain lion with them, we put in and drew for mule deer.
So he has hunted with them twice, me only once, but I am going to keep putting in with them.

They live on a ranch in the Gila, and own a hotel there, my buddy said they had a restaurant there also.
So they are really familiar with the area.
This is their website:




__





New Mexico Guided Elk hunts


New Mexico Guided Elk hunts | Since 1980, New Mexico Professional Big Game Hunting, Inc. has consistently produced some of the largest trophies taken anywhere.




nmtrophyhunts.com


----------



## mbruns

bow_only_n_ky said:


> Outside of deer hunting anyone have any other hunts planned?


Going to Wyoming in October for my first out of state big game hunt. Rifle hunting antelope in the north-central part of the state. I'm pumped!


----------



## 3dn4jc

I got a couple speed goats from Wyoming on my wall I think they are beautiful animals for sure.


----------



## 3dn4jc

Has everybody checked in and are we ready to roll?


----------



## Jbxl20

bow_only_n_ky said:


> Outside of deer hunting anyone have any other hunts planned? I’ll be in Saskatchewan first of October on a moose hunt. It’s a bucket list hunt for me. I went last year and we missed the rut by just a little bit. Passed on a bunch of small bulls but this year we should hit it perfectly


Leaving pa the 31st for archery elk opener on 9/2 in CO. 14 days total.


----------



## 3dn4jc

Jbxl20 said:


> Leaving pa the 31st for archery elk opener on 9/2 in CO. 14 days total.


Good luck brother and take and post plenty pics!!


----------



## bow_only_n_ky

mbruns said:


> Going to Wyoming in October for my first out of state big game hunt. Rifle hunting antelope in the north-central part of the state. I'm pumped!











It is an absolute blast! It won’t be your last time. The numbers are way down but there are still plenty


----------



## bow_only_n_ky

A deer I have a ton of history with showed up for the first time this evening…he won’t score near as high as some other bucks I have but he’s 6 1/2 this year and he might be my top hit lister. I hunted a 190’s type deer last year and passed him several times but he won’t be so lucky this year haha


----------



## DTales

3dn4jc said:


> Has everybody checked in and are we ready to roll?


Yes, I think all 15 of us have checked in. Our original assigned teammate Pirogue53 latched on to Team #16 Last Call. (so no one missed out)
The pressure is on Matty P now, to put up more points then Pirogue53 in the contest. I have the utmost faith in him!👍


----------



## Matt Palmquist

Challenge accepted I will be good for 100. Always a crap shoot on a buck as I'm a little picky but didn't tag one last year so am a little hungry


----------



## DTales

Deer hunting can be quite unpredictable, some years can be frustrating while other years success can come fast and often. I've been more selective myself the last decade or so and have had my dry years too, so no worries there. The past 2 years have been pretty good. My 2020 buck(left) shot in the hardwoods and 2021 buck(right) taken in the river bottoms. Can't wait to see what 2022 has in store!


----------



## omoore

That 8 is packing some serious mass.


DTales said:


> Deer hunting can be quite unpredictable, some years can be frustrating while other years success can come fast and often. I've been more selective myself the last decade or so and have had my dry years too, so no worries there. The past 2 years have been pretty good. My 2020 buck(left) shot in the hardwoods and 2021 buck(right) taken in the river bottoms. Can't wait to see what 2022 has in store!
> 
> 
> View attachment 7684221
> View attachment 7684222


----------



## cgoehl125

Im home with a sick child so I have some time to update you guys with my hunting status. Ive hunted Illinois and Missouri most of my life but last year and this year Im only hunting Illinois due to family drama. My parents own 1000 acres in Missouri that Ive managed for the last 20+ years. Im a bowhunter in a family of gun hunters. I do the yearlong work so all of my relatives can show up on opening day and slaughter the bucks with rifles. And alot of good bucks have been killed by people with no skin in the game whatsoever and Ive been ok with it. Last year my parents also allowed a deadbeat boyfriend that knocked up my neice that I had known for 2 months beforehand. I had heard of the guy and knew of his reputation for weasling his way into other guys hunting spots. I was not ok with it. Long story short he was asked to stay and I was asked to leave. At the time I was only there taking my boy on his very first deer hunt and we never even made it to the woods. Its been incredibly divisive and we havent spoken since and I havent stepped on the farm either. Its been heartbreaking but I do have a moral boundary. 
Fast forward to this year. My inlaws have a farm in eastern Adams county in Illinois that ive hunted since 08. I killed a nice one there last year and Ill most likely only be hunting there this year. Its in a great location with incredible bucks. Only thing is its all CRP in a heavily managed area and I dont get many summer bucks. They usually dont show up til about October after some neighboring crops are cut but they always show up. Ill keep you guys updated on bucks on camera but I dont have much to show as of yet. Sorry to rant guys but thats what im working with. Its still gonna be a great season and my first priority will be taking my kids out. Good luck everyone


----------



## omoore

Sorry to hear about the unfortunate series of events. Glad you're able to keep your priorities and moral perspectives through all of that nonsense. 


cgoehl125 said:


> Im home with a sick child so I have some time to update you guys with my hunting status. Ive hunted Illinois and Missouri most of my life but last year and this year Im only hunting Illinois due to family drama. My parents own 1000 acres in Missouri that Ive managed for the last 20+ years. Im a bowhunter in a family of gun hunters. I do the yearlong work so all of my relatives can show up on opening day and slaughter the bucks with rifles. And alot of good bucks have been killed by people with no skin in the game whatsoever and Ive been ok with it. Last year my parents also allowed a deadbeat boyfriend that knocked up my neice that I had known for 2 months beforehand. I had heard of the guy and knew of his reputation for weasling his way into other guys hunting spots. I was not ok with it. Long story short he was asked to stay and I was asked to leave. At the time I was only there taking my boy on his very first deer hunt and we never even made it to the woods. Its been incredibly divisive and we havent spoken since and I havent stepped on the farm either. Its been heartbreaking but I do have a moral boundary.
> Fast forward to this year. My inlaws have a farm in eastern Adams county in Illinois that ive hunted since 08. I killed a nice one there last year and Ill most likely only be hunting there this year. Its in a great location with incredible bucks. Only thing is its all CRP in a heavily managed area and I dont get many summer bucks. They usually dont show up til about October after some neighboring crops are cut but they always show up. Ill keep you guys updated on bucks on camera but I dont have much to show as of yet. Sorry to rant guys but thats what im working with. Its still gonna be a great season and my first priority will be taking my kids out. Good luck everyone


----------



## 3dn4jc

cgoehl125 said:


> Im home with a sick child so I have some time to update you guys with my hunting status. Ive hunted Illinois and Missouri most of my life but last year and this year Im only hunting Illinois due to family drama. My parents own 1000 acres in Missouri that Ive managed for the last 20+ years. Im a bowhunter in a family of gun hunters. I do the yearlong work so all of my relatives can show up on opening day and slaughter the bucks with rifles. And alot of good bucks have been killed by people with no skin in the game whatsoever and Ive been ok with it. Last year my parents also allowed a deadbeat boyfriend that knocked up my neice that I had known for 2 months beforehand. I had heard of the guy and knew of his reputation for weasling his way into other guys hunting spots. I was not ok with it. Long story short he was asked to stay and I was asked to leave. At the time I was only there taking my boy on his very first deer hunt and we never even made it to the woods. Its been incredibly divisive and we havent spoken since and I havent stepped on the farm either. Its been heartbreaking but I do have a moral boundary.
> Fast forward to this year. My inlaws have a farm in eastern Adams county in Illinois that ive hunted since 08. I killed a nice one there last year and Ill most likely only be hunting there this year. Its in a great location with incredible bucks. Only thing is its all CRP in a heavily managed area and I dont get many summer bucks. They usually dont show up til about October after some neighboring crops are cut but they always show up. Ill keep you guys updated on bucks on camera but I dont have much to show as of yet. Sorry to rant guys but thats what im working with. Its still gonna be a great season and my first priority will be taking my kids out. Good luck everyone


Real bummer bro but at least you have that CRP that will be money in Oct. and Nov., I would rather be in your shoes than a bunch of buck pics now knowing after they go hard horned they normally disappear only to get shot on other farms. Although disappointing on your family Missouri farm your cup is probably half full instead of empty, peace of mind is far more valuable than a hot spot with drama IMO.


----------



## mbruns

cgoehl125 said:


> Im home with a sick child so I have some time to update you guys with my hunting status. Ive hunted Illinois and Missouri most of my life but last year and this year Im only hunting Illinois due to family drama. My parents own 1000 acres in Missouri that Ive managed for the last 20+ years. Im a bowhunter in a family of gun hunters. I do the yearlong work so all of my relatives can show up on opening day and slaughter the bucks with rifles. And alot of good bucks have been killed by people with no skin in the game whatsoever and Ive been ok with it. Last year my parents also allowed a deadbeat boyfriend that knocked up my neice that I had known for 2 months beforehand. I had heard of the guy and knew of his reputation for weasling his way into other guys hunting spots. I was not ok with it. Long story short he was asked to stay and I was asked to leave. At the time I was only there taking my boy on his very first deer hunt and we never even made it to the woods. Its been incredibly divisive and we havent spoken since and I havent stepped on the farm either. Its been heartbreaking but I do have a moral boundary.
> Fast forward to this year. My inlaws have a farm in eastern Adams county in Illinois that ive hunted since 08. I killed a nice one there last year and Ill most likely only be hunting there this year. Its in a great location with incredible bucks. Only thing is its all CRP in a heavily managed area and I dont get many summer bucks. They usually dont show up til about October after some neighboring crops are cut but they always show up. Ill keep you guys updated on bucks on camera but I dont have much to show as of yet. Sorry to rant guys but thats what im working with. Its still gonna be a great season and my first priority will be taking my kids out. Good luck everyone


Sucks to hear about the family issues. I hunt Adams county too and if this is your backup, you're doing good!


----------



## cgoehl125

Thanks guys. It's gonna be a great season no matter where I'm at. They're gonna be chasing before you know it

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## cgoehl125

mbruns said:


> Sucks to hear about the family issues. I hunt Adams county too and if this is your backup, you're doing good!


Do you live in Adam's County too. I'm in Quincy

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## mbruns

cgoehl125 said:


> Do you live in Adam's County too. I'm in Quincy
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Yep, far northeastern corner of the county. I hunt Adams, Brown, Schuyler, and Hancock counties. It's all good


----------



## 3dn4jc

15 days left but who's counting!! 😁


----------



## omoore

I am!



3dn4jc said:


> 15 days left but who's counting!! 😁


----------



## mbruns

3dn4jc said:


> 15 days left but who's counting!! 😁


I am and it's unfortunately 36 days for me


----------



## omoore

Same here.



mbruns said:


> I am and it's unfortunately 36 days for me


----------



## OlJanet

Any missing members I can replace?


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Here is a couple
Of the more frequent guys hanging out. Neither one is huge, but one certainly is tall.


----------



## 3dn4jc

With all that's going on in this country if I identify as a youth say......12, I should be able to hunt next Saturday during youth season, right? 😁


----------



## bow_only_n_ky

Wish he would show up in daylight


----------



## omoore

I wish he would learn how to use Google maps and make his way to my stand.


bow_only_n_ky said:


> Wish he would show up in daylight


----------



## V-TRAIN

I got this one yesterday in Alberta.
Watched 3 of them for 2 hours before they all bedded in a huge wheat field. Then got to 30 yards could have gotten closer, wind was howling, they had no clue I was there. This was second biggest in group, bigger one bolted out to 50, this one was a sleep stood up and just gave me a perfect shot. I just wanted a decent one, scored 140.


----------



## 3dn4jc

V-TRAIN said:


> I got this one yesterday in Alberta.
> Watched 3 of them for 2 hours before they all bedded in a huge wheat field. Then got to 30 yards could have gotten closer, wind was howling, they had no clue I was there. This was second biggest in group, bigger one bolted out to 50, this one was a sleep stood up and just gave me a perfect shot. I just wanted a decent one, scored 140.
> 
> View attachment 7689056


Great shot and great buck V-TRAIN, I knew you was gonna be the first to score for the team!! Hurry and you might be the very first to post a kill in the check in station as well!!


----------



## omoore

Congrats on a successful hunt. Thanks for earning us some points!


V-TRAIN said:


> I got this one yesterday in Alberta.
> Watched 3 of them for 2 hours before they all bedded in a huge wheat field. Then got to 30 yards could have gotten closer, wind was howling, they had no clue I was there. This was second biggest in group, bigger one bolted out to 50, this one was a sleep stood up and just gave me a perfect shot. I just wanted a decent one, scored 140.
> 
> View attachment 7689056


----------



## DTales

Awesome, Congratulations! Looks and sounds like a very successful trip!


V-TRAIN said:


> I got this one yesterday in Alberta.
> Watched 3 of them for 2 hours before they all bedded in a huge wheat field. Then got to 30 yards could have gotten closer, wind was howling, they had no clue I was there. This was second biggest in group, bigger one bolted out to 50, this one was a sleep stood up and just gave me a perfect shot. I just wanted a decent one, scored 140.
> 
> View attachment 7689056


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Congrats on an awesome buck! Way to get it done.


----------



## 4IDARCHER

This guys stared showing up on camera but never any decent pics. Who knows if any of these guys will be around durning the season (and none will score really high) but this guy has some cool mass.


----------



## Jabroney

45 days until season for me in Alabama. Congratulations to V-TRAIN! 

I am so ready for fall. Dove season starts this weekend. College football too. Here we go boys!


----------



## 4IDARCHER

It is pretty damn awesome that V-train already racked up 140 points for the team, and shot an awesome mullie in the process.


----------



## 3dn4jc

4IDARCHER said:


> It is pretty damn awesome that V-train already racked up 140 points for the team, and shot an awesome mullie in the process.


120 points for our team 41DARCHER I'm pretty sure that mule deer scores take a 20 point deduction, but 120 is a great start!!


----------



## bow_only_n_ky

V-TRAIN said:


> I got this one yesterday in Alberta.
> Watched 3 of them for 2 hours before they all bedded in a huge wheat field. Then got to 30 yards could have gotten closer, wind was howling, they had no clue I was there. This was second biggest in group, bigger one bolted out to 50, this one was a sleep stood up and just gave me a perfect shot. I just wanted a decent one, scored 140.
> 
> View attachment 7689056


Congrats that’s definitely a nice one!


----------



## Matt Palmquist

Awesome!! Congrats on the mulie!!

Matt


----------



## DTales

I went and pulled my 2 summer cams this week and as expected I didn't come up with much. Here's the best buck from each trail cam. Both front and side views.


----------



## 3dn4jc

They are some good buck's TDales, one of them and a doe would look real good in the scoring thread!!


----------



## omoore

I agree!


----------



## V-TRAIN

Thanks guys, there was a better one with him that I would have rather gotten, heavier rack, would have scored better for sure. He bounced about 20 yards away, and was quartering hard away at 50. This one stood up last, he was completely asleep because I couldn't see his antlers. I was at full draw on the big one, and just turned and shot the second best one cause I knew it was a slam dunk. He went about 60 yards and crashed.
I shot him with a 1.5" sever, 390 grain gold tip airstrike, Revolt-X at 72# and it destroyed him.


----------



## DTales

V-Train don't forget to submit your muley in the scoring thread. I think they give us 10 days from date of harvest to do so. Congrats again!


----------



## V-TRAIN

Done


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Blood trails like that are what dreams are made of.


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Starting to get some of my bucks hard horned. This is one of the larger bucks on the farm. I can’t really tell in this pic if he is just moving and causing some distortion or if he is standing almost perfectly behind a doe. Either way he has shed and of course lost a ton of mass but I wouldn’t pass him up given the chance.


----------



## 3dn4jc

V-TRAIN said:


> Done





4IDARCHER said:


> Blood trails like that are what dreams are made of.


Yea, like one of the guys I worked with last year would say " He was leaking real good". lol


----------



## V-TRAIN

Lol, true dat

I think our whitetail starts this Saturday, I have no clue what we got on camera. My wife handles all that, we have at least 25 scattered all over, it's a full-time job. I just hang stands, do plots, and keep wasp out of box stands so she and my daughter can thump them when rifle starts.

I have never had much luck with whitetails until about the last week of October. By then the acorns are gone, crops are mostly harvested, we have had a frost and it's a whole different ball game for bowhunting. 

When I was younger my passion for the hunt over road my ability to use common sense. Lol 
I would go a bunch early, get burned out by the time the good hunting started. Now I just go a few times before the last week of October.


----------



## bow_only_n_ky

My shooter showed up an hour late the other night. I feel like I will get my shot at him eventually. He’s going to be fun to hunt this year. On a side note my daughter smacked a doe tonight


----------



## 3dn4jc

She smoked her for sure, great shot congrats!!


----------



## 4IDARCHER

congrats to your daughter. Always fun to have the kids out.


----------



## bow_only_n_ky

Thanks. She killed her first deer with a bow at 7. She’s killed 2 pope and young whitetails and an antelope that would be close to books. She absolutely loves to bowhunt.


----------



## omoore

That's simply outstanding. So good that you two can share such a passion.


bow_only_n_ky said:


> Thanks. She killed her first deer with a bow at 7. She’s killed 2 pope and young whitetails and an antelope that would be close to books. She absolutely loves to bowhunt.


----------



## Matt Palmquist

Love it! My daughter shot her first deer Monday with a xbow. Look forward to her first with a compound in the future!


----------



## bow_only_n_ky

Matt Palmquist said:


> Love it! My daughter shot her first deer Monday with a xbow. Look forward to her first with a compound in the future!
> View attachment 7694875


Nothing like watching your kids hunt!


----------



## 3dn4jc

2 more days but who's counting 😁


----------



## 3dn4jc

Hunted today and did not see a deer. they have gone total nocturnal and are busting up. I will stay after it next week.


----------



## Bullzeyetony

It’s just the beginning it’ll work out in your favor soon enough.


----------



## DTales

Well the contest couldn't have gotten off to a better start for us fellas! Thanks to V-Train Team #5 officially has the early lead out the gate. Good luck to everyone hunting in September.


----------



## bow_only_n_ky

This is the first good constant wind we’ve had all season and it’s perfect to slip right into the edge of the alfalfa. It’s 70 degrees and I’m going for him tonight.


----------



## 3dn4jc

bow_only_n_ky said:


> This is the first good constant wind we’ve had all season and it’s perfect to slip right into the edge of the alfalfa. It’s 70 degrees and I’m going for him tonight.


Gettem bro!!!


----------



## bow_only_n_ky

A handful of doe, a couple small bucks and a decent 8 pointer. Also some gobblers.








The big was a no show. All the deer fed over the hill and I slipped down out the back side. I left my sticks in the tree for the next time the wind is right for that spot.


----------



## Jabroney

Yesterday I was drawn for a "special opportunity hunt" as part of an Urban Deer Management program. Its actually a state park. They have some good deer in there, and some unique challenges. You have to hunt around joggers and mountain bikers, there's a tornado damaged area, golfers. So I am looking forward to that on 11/7!

Here's some yard deer from my neighborhood:


----------



## omoore

I dream of getting to participate in some urban deer management program. I've seen some amazing deer in state parks and urban areas. 


Jabroney said:


> Yesterday I was drawn for a "special opportunity hunt" as part of an Urban Deer Management program. Its actually a state park. They have some good deer in there, and some unique challenges. You have to hunt around joggers and mountain bikers, there's a tornado damaged area, golfers. So I am looking forward to that on 11/7!
> 
> Here's some yard deer from my neighborhood:
> 
> View attachment 7698152


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Hey guys I am out in Golden Co. for a couple of days for the Bert Kreischer comedy show. After that I am back to the hunt! I have my cell cams up and monitoring still. Not a ton of mature bucks moving around, but they are still in the area I hope.


----------



## 3dn4jc

I had a big old doe come in this even and I was getting ready to grease her when I caught a glimpse of movement and it was her spotted fawn so I stood down from kill mode


----------



## Ruca

DTales said:


> thread. I think they





3dn4jc said:


> I had a big old doe come in this even and I was getting ready to grease her when I caught a glimpse of movement and it was her spotted fawn so I stood down from kill mode


Ive taken a doe before noticing the fawn once. I felt bad so I did some research and came found that fawns can survive on their own after about "45-60" days, and most are weaned by 70 days. Assuming fawns are born in May/June, its OK to harvest a doe during hunting season. I guess it really just comes down to personal preference though.

Im curious what others think. I was presented with a similar situation a couple of nights ago, but I didn't have to make a decision because the doe/fawn never came within shooting range.


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Here is the tall 8 (9 with a little kicker brow) that won't score for crap, but a really cool looking buck (to me). I would gladly arrow this guy given a chance. From the way his body looks in the pics I am guessing he has to be at least 4 but horrible at guessing age. What do you guys think?


----------



## bow_only_n_ky

This afternoon is doe time. I’m sticking a slick head tonight!


----------



## 4IDARCHER

bow_only_n_ky said:


> This afternoon is doe time. I’m sticking a slick head tonight!


Good luck!


----------



## Jabroney

Tonight is Thursday night football and broadhead sharpening. Looks like a summer of bow tinkering/3d shoots paid off - broadheads and field points are stacking in together out to 50 yards. I didn't have to tweak anything, which was unexpected.

Gonna get the magnus blades sharpened up so i can hurry up and wait till oct 15!!!


----------



## 3dn4jc

I see the kill rut is kicking in with a few teammates, glad to see some itching going on!! 😁


----------



## 3dn4jc

bow_only_n_ky said:


> This afternoon is doe time. I’m sticking a slick head tonight!


----------



## bow_only_n_ky

3dn4jc said:


> View attachment 7699665


Pretty much my luck tonight. Had a 4 pointer come right down the pipe early then one doe at last light. I am trying out saddle hunting and it screwed me tonight. The doe snuck up behind me and I couldn’t move quick enough in the saddle to get a shot. In a stand it would have been a piece of cake. I think from now on I’m going to just hang a stand [emoji2361]


----------



## omoore

I'm trying a saddle this year as well. Realistically I can only expect some challenges, but I'm absurdly optimistic. Going to hang some presets this weekend.


bow_only_n_ky said:


> Pretty much my luck tonight. Had a 4 pointer come right down the pipe early then one doe at last light. I am trying out saddle hunting and it screwed me tonight. The doe snuck up behind me and I couldn’t move quick enough in the saddle to get a shot. In a stand it would have been a piece of cake. I think from now on I’m going to just hang a stand [emoji2361]


----------



## 3dn4jc

A saddle is nice for running and gunning on public land but nothing beats a good hang on set imo.


----------



## omoore

I currently have a hang-on and three ladders spread about the property. They'll probably remain in the rotation depending on what the deer do and how the saddle treats me.


3dn4jc said:


> A saddle is nice for running and gunning on public land but nothing beats a good hang on set imo.


----------



## bow_only_n_ky

I’ll be honest…I’ve used the saddle 3 times and I’m not a fan. I will probably not use it unless I absolutely have to. It’s very difficult to maneuver to get a steady shot off in any reasonable time for me.


----------



## Ruca

bow_only_n_ky said:


> I’ll be honest…I’ve used the saddle 3 times and I’m not a fan. I will probably not use it unless I absolutely have to. It’s very difficult to maneuver to get a steady shot off in any reasonable time for me.


I like it for mobility. If I know the spot Ill be hunting, Id much rather hunt from a hang on stand because I've usually curated the spot pretty well. I like the saddle for when I just want to move 20-50 yards the next day due to wind or whatever. I can get up/down a tree and fully set up in 30 minutes or less. You're right though, it is very difficult to maneuver in and does require some practice.


----------



## V-TRAIN

I went Saturday to a cut corn field, saw 22, one spike and one 7 pointer. Nothing really close though, one doe got to 68 yards, that was it.
I am going to hold off until next weekend, its supposed to be 90's all week, then 70's next weekend. I can't handle 90's anymore, to old and picky.
Supposed to finish food plots Wednesday.


----------



## Ruca

V-TRAIN said:


> I went Saturday to a cut corn field, saw 22, one spike and one 7 pointer. Nothing really close though, one doe got to 68 yards, that was it.
> I am going to hold off until next weekend, its supposed to be 90's all week, then 70's next weekend. I can't handle 90's anymore, to old and picky.
> Supposed to finish food plots Wednesday.


Where are you hunting from? I'm in Maryland and we've got about the same weather. Just tilled our field last week, but there's no rain in the forecast for maybe 10 days or more. Not quite sure what to do.... I was going to cast a brassica blend and another section of a blend of oats, forage peas, winter wheat and rye grain.


----------



## 3dn4jc

I had a small 4 point and 2 fawns in range Saturday evening nothing else so I'll be back after them Thursday.


----------



## V-TRAIN

Ruca said:


> Where are you hunting from? I'm in Maryland and we've got about the same weather. Just tilled our field last week, but there's no rain in the forecast for maybe 10 days or more. Not quite sure what to do.... I was going to cast a brassica blend and another section of a blend of oats, forage peas, winter wheat and rye grain.


In NC, not far from Virginia, east of I-95, in Northampton and Halifax counties.
I am going ahead and doing mine tomorrow, it is the next to last place we have to do, just want to get it done.
I think they are calling for some rain Thursday night, hopefully they are right, if not it will be fine.
I think you will be fine if you go ahead and plant and just disc it in light or drag over it.
It will rain sooner or later and come up.
Hopefully this will be the last of the 90 degree stuff.

We did plots on 2 different farms 2 weeks ago, they had rain, but I haven't been back to look at them.
We do (father, wife, & myself) about 40 acers of plots each year.
We just plant rye & oats that we get from farmers (it is cheap like $7-$8 for a 50lb bag), wheat that is offered by a NC Habitat program which is about the same price, and then rape & purple top turnips (they are expensive like $100 for big bag, but we just do 1 bag of those and ration it out over all the places). I seed it all from a ATV, I have a herd seeder on it, that I modified to handle more seed. 
It is a lot quicker than seeding with a tractor.

I actually over modified my spreader because I had so much weight on the rear of it that it snapped the frame of my grizzly 700 in half about 5 years ago. lol 
I was about halfway done, and heard a loud pop, and the top of the frame, below the seat broke. The rear end was like maybe 1.5 feet from touching the ground it had folded back so much.
I propped it back together by sticking a board up under it, then took ratchet straps, and put them on each side to hold it together, then seeded for like another 4 hours, ran great. lol
I got it welded back together and re-enforced everything now, it is good to go. I will try and take a picture of it tomorrow, it is a hoot.


----------



## 3dn4jc

Well, I joined a new still hunting club in Surry Va. this year that hunts over 6000 acres of timber, cutovers and algaculture land but they limit your access to the lands by vehicles and have designated parking spots for each farm. So, I did what most of the guys have done and got myself a step thru fat tire E-bike and I'm really enjoying it and have a rear and front rack on order to carry my gear and stand to the woods. I also have a cart and sled on wheels so I can pull my deer out with it!!


----------



## V-TRAIN

Got a bunch of seeding done, yesterday feel like I got hit by a freight train. lol
Have one more place to do, but waiting on a dozier to come there and put in a plot.
Here is my ******* engineered atv spreader.


----------



## V-TRAIN

didn't know red neck was a bad word, lol


----------



## 3dn4jc

V-TRAIN said:


> didn't know red neck was a bad word, lol


"Christian" is my 1st badge of honor and my second badge is "red neck patriot" and I don't care who they offend considering what's happening in our nation right now. I can tell you right now the day this forum go's "woke" that's the day I leave it.


----------



## V-TRAIN

lol, I had to type it red neck for it to show, when I put it as one word, it put asterisks.


----------



## Ruca

No points scored tonight...


----------



## 3dn4jc

I feel real good about my hunt Saturday, temps down in the mid 40's at night and I have a few does in shooting light without fawns.😁


----------



## omoore

We're due for some lows in the 50s next week, but highs are still in the 90s for opening weekend. Texas is ridiculous.


----------



## V-TRAIN

I am going to take my 14 year old daughter today, it is youth day, so she can use a gun.
I got her a 7mm-08 several years ago, on a AR-10 frame with an adjustable stock.
She has hammered some deer with that thing, it is a deer killing machine, perfect kids gun also, since the stock adjusts.
We have taken other girls, and it is nice to mash a button and get the stock right for them.

I am going to go Sunday, and slip out some next week since it has cooled off some.
Kind of have to keep an eye on what the hurricane is going to do, looks like we might get something from that end of next week, but still to early to tell.
I have just been holding out for cooler weather since I got that mule deer. I just couldn't get motivated to go and sit in 85 plus degree weather. lol


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Nothing but small bucks moving much in daylight were I am at. I am going to sit back and not contaminate the area until the cell cams tell me its time to make a move.


----------



## V-TRAIN

That has been my approach in recent years.
Just go a few times here and there until the last week of October, that is basically when it becomes a whole new ball game.
It is not only the rut, food is less plentiful (have to cover more ground to eat, they have a ton of options now), and it cooler ( if I were covered in fur, I would wait until night when its cooler now also).
It is like from then on you have 3 factors in your favor.


----------



## 3dn4jc

Same here guys, been hot and nothing on cell cams in shooting hours but does with fawns and dink bucks. The bigger bucks all went AWAL the last couple weeks but are now showing back up between 9pm and 4am all hard horned. Everyone I have talked to are having the same issues no shooters in daylight and no giants at all on camera it's like aliens came down and snatched up all the great bucks, worst year for big bucks on cameras I have ever seen.


----------



## PYbucks

Hey Guys, not deer or even archery related but a few pictures of the bear I took 9/14 in northern Michigan. 215 pounds


----------



## 4IDARCHER

nice bear!


----------



## 3dn4jc

Hunted this evening and the only thing I saw was 1 spike and 1 fawn, I have never seen it like this on my hunting leases before, maybe it will pick up in October.🤞


----------



## DTales

Hey guys sorry I haven't been around much lately, work got real busy last week when I had planned to hang most of my stands. So now I'm scrambling a little to get them all up. Here's the mess once I got them pulled from the garage.(about 8 or so) I also have a few ladder stands I'll get out as well. Snapped a few pics of the two stands I choose to set and a pic of the second that I hung today. The woods are still pretty green and thick in my area.
Good luck to all of you hunting already. My season opens Oct 1st but since I've still got stands to hang I probably won't get out until the 2nd week.


----------



## mbruns

Finally got a good buck on camera. It's been incredibly slow this year but it's starting to pick up this week before season. Little buck opened up that scrape last night.


----------



## Ruca

I had quite a fun hunt this evening. I began to tell my wife all about it, but she didn't seem too interested...  I typed this out for some buddies that hunt here on this property, and figured you all may enjoy my struggles.

Hunting is all about stories, so I'll tell you how I messed up from 13 yards on a solid 8+ pointer this evening.

First, I got out of my truck and decided to look down this alley. Never seen anything there, but I just wondered to myself, "What if some buck just hangs here waiting to see if I show up at all."










Immediately, I spot a shootable looking buck just standing to stretch from his bed. By the time I pull my phone out, he's staring straight at me just to make sure I'm not a threat. There's a lot of neighborhood activity here, so he's probably used to seeing people.










From several experiences I've had, (hunting this private wooded lot in Maryland) I thought I had finally learned the direction deer travel from their beds to evening food (pictured below in red). The wind was from the NW. It wasn't great, but I thought if I put myself on that blue dot to intercept the path and I may just skirt where they'll wind me. It's too thick for them to come from dead south, right?!










I take the orange path up and set up my saddle for the evening. Its been a high of 72 today, and already this evening, it dropped down to 64. I find some downed acorns, see lots of scrapes, and a couple of fresh rubs in the trees here right off the dirt-biking trail. As I sat there, I heard what sounded like hundreds of squirrels up in this tree dropping acorns everywhere. I found a weird looking tree just nearby where I expected I may get a shot if something came up my path. I set up at around 5:00pm with an expected sunset of 7:15pm.


























At around 6:45 pm, after listening to endless acorns drop, this buck came into hearing distance (maybe 40 yards away, and within sight at 35 yards.) I didn't have much time to react and my heart was absolutely pounding. I took a few deep breaths to try to calm myself as this solid looking buck approached. He was maybe 15 yards at this point and I was waiting and ready to draw. He was passing a tree, approaching slowly, with his head down. He suddenly stopped... completely frozen... Maybe 15 seconds passed as the small buck he was with went walking, slowly right under my feet, and not picking up on much of anything.










I knew the buck was onto my scent. He bolted about 10-12 yards and turned around, again just behind a tree. He was hidden behind the tree enough for me to range him at 28 yards. I waited for him to take 1 or 2 steps forward past the tree, and I'd take the shot. Unfortunately, he stood frozen again until squirrel jumped down from a tree into a pile of leaves, sending that buck straight out of here and back towards my car. Maybe a heavy breath, but no scream/yelp/shreik/whatever you want to call it.










I knew my night was over, but I sat and waited for the sunset on the rare chance he comes back. At dusk, I packed up all my gear in the dark, and walked back to my car.

I love this sport. I felt like my heart was going to beat its way out of my chest. I'm constantly learning. Today, I learned a valuable lesson, one that I've learned the hard way too many times now... Don't underestimate your wind directions and scent.

Till we meet again...


----------



## DTales

The season officially opens tomorrow Oct 1, but I have a busy family weekend and doubt I'll get out. Checking the extended weather forecast is showing a significant cold front moving into the area by mid week and that's my target date to slip into the stand.
I got 2 more stands up yesterday and have intentions for putting up one today, which would only leave 3 more to fuss with early next week before the front. Good luck to everyone hunting! 🏹


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Had my daughter’s volleyball game this morning so I didn’t go out, and I rarely get excited anymore early season. This toad of a body of a buck walked by one of my stands this morning. Not much for headgear but it looks like he’s healthy to say the least. What are you guys think about this one?


----------



## Matt Palmquist

Congrats on the bear and Nice Hat 

I am chasing pronghorn in KS for one more day and then I will be in full deer mode. Trying to get my daughter a buck and haven't taken much time for my self yet. I will add some points soon. Good luck everyone!!

Matt


----------



## omoore

Certainly looks like a good prospect for the freezer, regardless of his headgear. 


4IDARCHER said:


> Had my daughter’s volleyball game this morning so I didn’t go out, and I rarely get excited anymore early season. This toad of a body of a buck walked by one of my stands this morning. Not much for headgear but it looks like he’s healthy to say the least. What are you guys think about this one?
> View attachment 7710144


----------



## omoore

Our season opened Saturday. I wasn't able to get out until Sunday. I went up in the saddle for my first-ever saddle hunt that morning. Found a good spot. It wasn't the spot I was originally anticipating, but turned out to be exciting. 

Saw a little bachelor group of 3 bucks. I would have taken the biggest of the group without a second thought. They all crossed a path about 55yds in front of my stand and went to bed on the neighbor's place. Saw about 6 does come from where the bucks bedded and bed in the creek line I was hunting. 

I sat the same area that evening and didn't see anything until on my way out. It's still mid to high 80s by the end of the day here in Texas, but the lows dipped down into the 50s. That cooler weather got them moving that morning. Altogether, I probably saw a dozen deer. 

I learned that my saddle is as comfortable as I had hoped. Four hours flew by that morning...including a couple of unintended naps in that thing.


----------



## Jabroney

I haven't tried a saddle. I used to do a lot of rock climbing which involved sitting in climbing harness for extended periods of time (multi pitch) - it was never comfortable enough. no back rest is a deal breaker for me i think. my summit climber is the most comfortable hunting chair i own!


----------



## 4IDARCHER

omoore said:


> Certainly looks like a good prospect for the freezer, regardless of his headgear.


He does have eatin on him, but I save the does for the freezer. I can't tell on that guy what I think yet. There are certainly larger bucks on the farm, but I do love those cow looking bucks


----------



## Ruca

Jabroney said:


> I haven't tried a saddle. I used to do a lot of rock climbing which involved sitting in climbing harness for extended periods of time (multi pitch) - it was never comfortable enough. no back rest is a deal breaker for me i think. my summit climber is the most comfortable hunting chair i own!


There is a back support strap that I use for my Tethrd system. Its a pretty simple contraption. It basically is a sling that I tighten under my arms. Its actually pretty comfortable and takes almost all the pressure off of my lower back.


----------



## 3dn4jc

First time seeing both on trail camera in the same frame.


----------



## Bullzeyetony

So where are we at compared to the other teams?


----------



## omoore

I think we're currently in 4th place.


Bullzeyetony said:


> So where are we at compared to the other teams?


----------



## DTales

I'm prepping for the 1st hunt of the season. Going to my most productive doe stand and hope to get a crack at one within 30yds.


----------



## Ruca

DTales said:


> I'm prepping for the 1st hunt of the season. Going to my most productive doe stand and hope to get a crack at one within 30yds.


Good luck! I'm prepping for a cold front passing through on Saturday. Contemplating hunting all day, but I may only be able to hunt the evening stand...we'll see.


----------



## DTales

I had a really good 1st sit yesterday. Saw 6 and even had a lone doe at 15 yards and decided to hold off on a shot for no better reason than I just wanted to sit and enjoy an afternoon soaking in the deer woods. Had I pulled the trigger I would have had "work" to do rather than just relax.
Last season covid kept me from hunting most of October and once I had the strength to start hunting I had both my archery tags filled by Halloween. It happened fast!
So, I feel like I've barely hunted for 2 years and I just want to soak it in a little rather than punch a tag the first hour in the stand.

Now, don't fret my friends I have ill intentions heading into the deer woods this evening!


----------



## cgoehl125

I haven't been on here much. I've been busy as all get out. I haven't even been hunting yet. But I'm going in the morning with my boy for youth season. The spot has had a lot of action lately so if he can keep it together it could be good. Had a great buck walk right by the start tonight. I'll post a picture of him. And a great 10 point a few days ago. He's still shooting for his first deer.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## cgoehl125

Here's a couple
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## DTales

Another enjoyable hunt last evening. Had to go to plan B as there was a truck in the parking space at the public ground I was intending to hunt. As a consolation I headed to a river bottom stand in an area that I had never hunted before.(strictly e-scouting) Saw 7 in total. Two were bucks, one of which was a 10pt with weak g4's. If my trail cam was working I should have a few video clips of him as he stood in a scrape for 10 minutes. Had him at 37 yards but never grabbed the bow as I'm holding out for something a little "beefier".

Cgoehl125 those are some nice bucks! If I were you I think I might sit "up left of the pond".😐🙄😆🤣😂


----------



## bow_only_n_ky

Well this won’t do us any good but I had a heck of a time in Saskatchewan haha. I’m now spending the week in Wyoming helping some buddies on filling elk tags. Hopefully next week I can start to get serious about hitting the woods chasing deer again.


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Nice!


----------



## V-TRAIN

I went yesterday to one of our farms that is almost un-huntable once gun season starts because there is a lot of dog hunting all around it.
I was set up in a creek bottom, and heard all the ruckus coming toward me, like running fast.
The leaves were still on the trees, so I couldn't see well at all.
I grabbed my bow but was still sitting down, and I am left handed, a great buck (5 or 6 year old, and least 8 points) bounced off the creek bank across from me, and ran right under me, on my left side of course. The other 6, went to my right of course, where it was alot more open. If he had have gone that way, I could have hit him I know. I just couldn't see worth a lick since all the leaves were still on the trees, until he was on top of me, and he was in a hurry.

I had no clue what was going on then about 40 minutes later I heard 2 dogs running all around from where they came from, so they obviously bumped them.


----------



## 4IDARCHER

I have tons of does running around, but the lack of mature buck sightings on the cell cams are a bit troubling. I usually shoot a doe early for the freezer but thinking of waiting this year in hopes of having as many around as possible to attract the bucks in a few weeks then taking a doe late. Hope everyone else is getting some good encounters.


----------



## V-TRAIN

I usually don't shoot does until December for the same reason, but mainly because I don't feel like tracking them when I have to worry about snakes, ticks, and red bugs. lol


----------



## 3dn4jc

Doe with fawns and dink bucks is the story of my life so far this year, this evening was the same.


----------



## mbruns

I'm really starting to enjoy hunting off the ground. Not having to lug in a stand and being able to move around depending on the wind is great. Had a small buck 4 yards away on Saturday morning.









Small buck on the ground







youtube.com


----------



## arlow

Next monday is opening day for me! Been going crazy waiting on the season start watching everyone else hunt!


----------



## cgoehl125

Went out youth hunting with no luck. My boy passed alot of does but no shots at a buck. He's never killed a deer yet. I've been pretty busy still prepping things but I'm about to start hunting as much as I can. I've only been out once with a bow. I could've shot does but it's been too hot to take care of it. Here's a picture of us youth season









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Anyone out this weekend?


----------



## 3dn4jc

4IDARCHER said:


> Anyone out this weekend?


Went today and was totally disgusted, in the stand at 5:45 watched the woods wake up and around 8am a pack of deer hounds invaded the woods where I was hunting if that wasn't bad enough another pack did the same thing in another area in my evening hunt. I saw zero deer in both sits and came to the conclusion I won't hunt there again on Saturday.


----------



## V-TRAIN

I worked some today, then went and watched my daughter play softball. Gonna go throw out some fertilizer, put up some safety lines, and trim some limbs. I am going to go some next week, they are calling for 30's here middle of week for nights. Going to hold out for some of those.

That stinks about the dogs. I have some great places I could go, that I don't even bother trying on weekends or other days even cause of dogs.
Takes me a hour and 15 minutes to get there, to far to go to get messed up. I have even been up there on Tuesdays and had stragglers they couldn't catch come thru mess me up. I wish they would have dog hunting come in on Thanksgiving at least so you could least have the rut in peace.


----------



## 3dn4jc

V-TRAIN said:


> I worked some today, then went and watched my daughter play softball. Gonna go throw out some fertilizer, put up some safety lines, and trim some limbs. I am going to go some next week, they are calling for 30's here middle of week for nights. Going to hold out for some of those.
> 
> That stinks about the dogs. I have some great places I could go, that I don't even bother trying on weekends or other days even cause of dogs.
> Takes me a hour and 15 minutes to get there, to far to go to get messed up. I have even been up there on Tuesdays and had stragglers they couldn't catch come thru mess me up. I wish they would have dog hunting come in on Thanksgiving at least so you could least have the rut in peace.


Our property is close to game lands and every day their dogs swim the creek and wind up on my lease, I have run ends with them just about every time I hunt there they will ride right past posted signs and honk horns and try to call their dogs out all times of the day. I ran 2 out today smh..


----------



## omoore

Had to work today. Planning to get out Sunday evening.


----------



## V-TRAIN

3dn4jc said:


> Our property is close to game lands and every day their dogs swim the creek and wind up on my lease, I have run ends with them just about every time I hunt there they will ride right past posted signs and honk horns and try to call their dogs out all times of the day. I ran 2 out today smh..


I think it is crazy that they allow dog hunting on game lands honestly, but hey there is a lot of other crazy stuff in this world also I guess.
I mean baiting is allowed in NC, but not on game lands, but they let you run dogs, how much sense does that make.


----------



## 3dn4jc

V-TRAIN said:


> I think it is crazy that they allow dog hunting on game lands honestly, but hey there is a lot of other crazy stuff in this world also I guess.
> I mean baiting is allowed in NC, but not on game lands, but they let you run dogs, how much sense does that make.


I hunt 30 minutes from the Va. line, what's going on is that our game lands are flooded by Va. hunters wanting to get their dogs in shape and fresh deer meat before their season opens a month later or outlaw local renegades that can't join any other local clubs because of their reputations. I really can't blame the Va. guys for that, if I was in their shoes I probably would do the same, but it decimates the deer in the game lands, you can't find a deer track over there in Dec. they are all dead or pushed out. My issue is that right across the creek is where we hunt and their dogs cross every day then they trespass retrieving them without regard. after the Va. hunters are back in Va. in Nov. the local renegades turn their dogs in areas where they know the will get on our property where there are a few deer left hoping to run them off our land back over to the game lands, it's the same thing every year and I'm about done trying to deal with it.


----------



## Jabroney

Had my first sit of the season yesterday. 80 degrees. Uneventful sit. Shoulder checked a young doe with my truck leaving the WMA.


----------



## bow_only_n_ky

Young’n but a new one. They are starting to open up their ranges some. Be in a tree tomorrow afternoon


----------



## 3dn4jc

bow_only_n_ky said:


> Young’n but a new one. They are starting to open up their ranges some. Be in a tree tomorrow afternoon


Good luck, go get him!!


----------



## bow_only_n_ky

3dn4jc said:


> Good luck, go get him!!


I won’t shoot him but the doe coming in….that’s a different story


----------



## cgoehl125

Went tonight. It was pretty miserable with the wind. Saw about 15 does a bobcat and a really good buck. He walked by after it was too dark at about 45 yards. He walked right by my cell cam but so far I haven't got any pictures of him. Im pretty sure he's one of 2 10 points. I was fully planning on shooting a doe tonight. I'll try again in the morning 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## omoore

I'm planning to be out all of Friday and Saturday. Really hoping I can carry my weight on the team!


----------



## bow_only_n_ky

Pretty bad my daughter is up 2-0 on me [emoji23]. Guess I need to step up my game


----------



## Jabroney

bow_only_n_ky said:


> Pretty bad my daughter is up 2-0 on me [emoji23]. Guess I need to step up my game


OH YEAH


----------



## cgoehl125

bow_only_n_ky said:


> Pretty bad my daughter is up 2-0 on me [emoji23]. Guess I need to step up my game


Nice! That's a cool looking buck

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## bow_only_n_ky

cgoehl125 said:


> Nice! That's a cool looking buck
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Thanks . She loves the unicorn point of his front


----------



## DTales

It's been so windy the past week I never got out to hunt. I did however hang a few cams and repositioned a stand so I'm pretty much set for "scrape week" and the rut that follows. Things should be heating up any day now. As of now, I'm planning on being in the stand later today and tomorrow afternoon. 🏹


----------



## mbruns

The Wyoming antelope hunt was a success! My buddy tagged out day 2 and I got mine day 3. Fun stuff! 
Missed out on some great deer weather here at home but I'll be ready for the next cold front.


----------



## Jabroney

Deer on my camera vs deer i see while im in the tree


----------



## omoore

Similar scenario, except the bucks I see on camera (my guest's camera) are all youngsters running around in bachelor groups. 


Jabroney said:


> Deer on my camera vs deer i see while im in the tree
> 
> View attachment 7724260
> View attachment 7724261


----------



## mbruns

mbruns said:


> Went scouting yesterday at a place I usually only turkey hunt. Last year I got this giant drop-tine buck on camera twice in October, so I wanted to scout the place more. Happened to stumble into his shed about two miles in! I rarely ever find sheds, and this is the first time I could identify the buck one came from. Each tine and the mainbeam had 1-3 inches chewed off by rodents. I could hardly wrap my hand around the base!
> View attachment 7679132
> View attachment 7679133


He's back! Definitely won't score as high this year but he is an absolute tank. I'm thinking he's got to be 6+ years ago and on the decline.


----------



## omoore

That thing is a pig! Go get him. We need the points, and you need the meat!


mbruns said:


> He's back! Definitely won't score as high this year but he is an absolute tank. I'm thinking he's got to be 6+ years ago and on the decline.
> View attachment 7724989
> 
> View attachment 7724991


----------



## cgoehl125

Been out a few more times. Haven't had any great shots at a doe yet. Every time I have time to cut one up all I have close is buttons. When I don't have time the does stand right under my tree. My camera action has been the slowest the last week of the entire year. We've been around 85 every day. A cold front finally came through today but it rained the whole day. I'm sure everything is gonna let loose real quick. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## bow_only_n_ky

We had a good cold front come through yesterday morning. Temps dropped 25 degrees from Tuesday. I hunted yesterday afternoon. I had a good sit seeing quite a few deer and several bucks. One pretty decent buck. I have some obligations I have to take care of this morning but I’ll be in a tree this evening.


----------



## Ruca

Jabroney said:


> Deer on my camera vs deer i see while im in the tree


Story of my life lol


----------



## 3dn4jc

Going back to the stand tomorrow evening ang gonna shoot the first deer that shows up, we have too good of a team to be in last place.


----------



## omoore

Gave it all I had this weekend. Spent about 16 hours on stand. Only bucks I got close to didn't pass antler restrictions and I couldn't get within distance of any does. I did shoot a coyote. 
I'll hunt three days this week. General season opens Saturday. Still hoping I can fill some doe tags. After archery season, our county only gives us four "doe days" around Thanksgiving for another chance at some does.


----------



## Ruca

omoore said:


> Gave it all I had this weekend. Spent about 16 hours on stand. Only bucks I got close to didn't pass antler restrictions and I couldn't get within distance of any does. I did shoot a coyote.
> I'll hunt three days this week. General season opens Saturday. Still hoping I can fill some doe tags. After archery season, our county only gives us four "doe days" around Thanksgiving for another chance at some does.


I gave a good try Saturday morning in some bedding areas. Didn't hear a damn thing until I started packing up, and of course I see a white tail bouncing away from me as soon as I stood up. Theyre sneaky sometimes... I have no idea how they can get within 30 yards with leaves all around without tipping me off. Maybe I need to get my ears cleaned.


----------



## omoore

So true. I think I can count on one hand all the times I have heard a deer approach. Feels like 99% of the time, it's their movement that alerts me to their presence. Quiet and sneaky for sure. In fact, I'm thinking about designing some footwear based on deer hooves so hunters can sneak around the woods silently. Of course hunters will still have to play the wind and figure out how to not get visually busted. 



Ruca said:


> I gave a good try Saturday morning in some bedding areas. Didn't hear a damn thing until I started packing up, and of course I see a white tail bouncing away from me as soon as I stood up. Theyre sneaky sometimes... I have no idea how they can get within 30 yards with leaves all around without tipping me off. Maybe I need to get my ears cleaned.


----------



## Jabroney

i'm off work for 10 days starting on Friday this week. Wife is out of town for most of that. I have a 4 day pass to hunt a state park next week. I am pretty excited, I went and scouted the zone this weekend, it doesn't look too bad. Saw some decent fresh sign at least. Weather is gonna be a bit warm, but I gotta work with what i got. 

Looking forward to the opportunity to earn some points for November Reign!


----------



## 4IDARCHER

I’m off the next couple of days trying to get it done as the rut is about to kick off. Still too dang warm here in Iowa. I’m not worried about the doe, they are pretty much available at every sit to take, but the mature bucks, thanks another story.


----------



## mbruns

I still hunted tonight and saw a decent 8-pointer cruising up on a ridge ~150 yards away. Then a chase broke out within 100 yards to my right in the creek bottom with me. That buck dropped down with them and things went silent. I used the creek to slip in closer but got too close. They busted once I was within 20 yards but I never saw them with the brush. 
Also had a pair of bucks dogging a doe across the road in front of me on the way home.
The rut is on! Also worth noting it was 70+ degrees this afternoon.


----------



## Jabroney

theres at least one shooter hanging around on the state park!


----------



## bow_only_n_ky

Oh course I was on shift this afternoon. I’ve been in a tree every chance I get though.


----------



## Ruca

bow_only_n_ky said:


> Oh course I was on shift this afternoon. I’ve been in a tree every chance I get though.


He knows your schedule


----------



## bow_only_n_ky

I then get him on camera on a different farm I can hunt a mile away from my personal farm haha. He’s everywhere


----------



## omoore

Made it out to the farm for an evening hunt today. A young buck approached my setup perfectly. He even paused in my shooting lane and nibbled grass for a good bit. He had good tine length for a young guy. He'll be great in a couple years.

I've seen more bucks than does this year. It's not even close. I guess antler restrictions are accomplishing what they're intended to.


----------



## mbruns

Got out in the wind today and finally laid my eyes on the drop tine buck. He came by at 80 yards before getting downwind and busting. Total heartbreak.


----------



## 3dn4jc

I haven't been out in 5 days now side lined with covid, I hope I'm able to get out next week.


----------



## omoore

Sorry to hear that! Prayers for quick recovery.


----------



## 3dn4jc

omoore said:


> Sorry to hear that! Prayers for quick recovery.


Thank you omoore!


----------



## Matt Palmquist

Hey guys...no luck on a buck yet for me. Playing cat and mouse with a big 6x5. Did arrow a doe yesterday for meat and some points


----------



## 3dn4jc

Matt Palmquist said:


> Hey guys...no luck on a buck yet for me. Playing cat and mouse with a big 6x5. Did arrow a doe yesterday for meat and some points
> View attachment 7732773


Great job bro we needed that shot in the arm, hopefully it will be contagious.


----------



## omoore

I agree! Much needed. Congrats and thanks!


Matt Palmquist said:


> Hey guys...no luck on a buck yet for me. Playing cat and mouse with a big 6x5. Did arrow a doe yesterday for meat and some points
> View attachment 7732773


----------



## DTales

Kinda feeling in the dumps fellas. Shot a nice 9pt with a kicker last Thursday and spent the weekend looking for him with no luck. I have no explanation or excuse for not making a lethal hit as every aspect of the hunt was in my favor. In hindsight I may have rushed the shot execution and obviously botched the shot. In looking for him Saturday(Friday was a complete washout with rain), my wife saw a nice buck climb the opposite river bank fitting the description of my buck. She didn't see it cross the river just splash out of the water and climb the bank. Makes me wonder if it was my wounded buck laying in the water? That was nearly 2 days after I shot and when I looked for my arrow and at the impact sight the evening I took the shot I didn't find any blood or hair or the arrow. 
The strangest thing that unfolded after the shot was the way the deer reacted immediately afterwards. I did hit it NO doubt about it as I found the arrow Friday morning just before the rains came. But as the deer bolted to about 40 yds after the shot he stopped and snorted(blew) 3-4 times. He then bounded another 30 yds and snorted again 3-4 times before I lost sight of him through my binocs and fading light. I've never seen a lethally hit deer stop and take the time to snort in alarm, twice no less!? 
Obviously, since I didn't find him I want to believe he's somehow survived. Sunday as we were making out final attempt to make a recovery I had the thought to grab my last trail cam and set it up over a line of scrapes 1/4 mile from where I shot at him. Hopefully, after checking cams in a week or two I will have some good news to report back with.
I'm more angry at myself than anything and after a few days off I'll be getting back into the deer stand. Good luck to all hunting and congrats to Matty P on the doe harvest.


----------



## V-TRAIN

We finally got some weather here that's worth hunting in. My wife and I went tonight, she was gun hunting and got a 10 pointer. I saw a nice 8 pointer making scrapes not to far from my stand. I am going to go back on Thursday and make another play on him.


----------



## Jbxl20

If you don’t want to read all this I shot a buck tonight. 


First I would like to apologize for not being very active on this forum this season. Ive been super busy ( I know everyone is) I got on here a few weeks ago and had too many notifications and tried to skim through the 15 pages of posts. I got overwhelmed and wasn’t motivated. This season has been pretty depressing. I had some non hunting trips last month (5 days in tennesee and 3 in Virginia) Took away some valuable early season hunts here in PA. And the weekend before Tennessee I had to butcher 12 of our bigger meat turkeys so our “farm sitter” had less to worry about. 

I was in Colorado for 2 weeks in September. We saw a total of 6 elk. It was hot. We tried to hunt water but there was water everywhere so the elk had lots of options. Hunted from 9400’ to 11,700’ The elk were there but the bulls were quiet. Ended up being a nice backcountry tent trip while taking the bows for walks everyday.
I hunted Ohio for 5 days. I saw some small bucks most of them were in range and chip shots. Spikes, small 4 points etc. I did draw back on a huge doe after watching her for a while and she came into about 15yards broadside with her head behind a tree. (After scouting 3 miles in two days earlier) I could see my car from where I was hunting that morning and it was just too perfect of a scenario to not take a shot. As soon as I was getting ready to hit the trigger she stepped out and walked towards me. We had a staring contest while I was full draw and she saw me getting shaky and she was out.
here in PA I’ve had nothing to get excited about on cameras on my property, an My spot in the gamelands was timbered while I was In Colorado and I almost lost my camera to the loggers.
nicest buck I have seen at my hunting property was hit on the road with the antlers cut off. Most of my sits I’m accompanied by a spike, a 4 point and some doe. I did have a small 6 point come in yesterday morning, other than that no rack buck.
-past two weeks I’ve had a 7 point on camera show up making scrapes and running does. I haven’t seen him in the stand and all the pictures are nighttime. Last night he showed up on different camera near a stand I haven’t hunted all season.
- this morning (Sunday) was Pennsylvanias only Sunday archery hunt and I decided to hunt that stand quick before church just to see what kind of action was up there. I saw that 7 point with a doe chasing around a small 4 point. The 4 point ran right to me and watched the 7 from 49 yards away. I figured he would come a little closer but That’s the closest he came before heading away with the doe. I tried grunting but he wasn’t interested. Any other morning I would have stayed out and worked him a little more, but I didn’t want to be late for church. So I packed up and let him and his lady do their thing for the rest of the morning. I went back out tonight to try and catch him again and it didn’t take long. I was in the stand for less than 30 minutes and him and her made their way toward me. It was about 15 minutes of patiently waiting and watching them before I had a decent shot. 29 yards broadside. He went 20 yards and stood there for a at least a minute and I thought somehow I missed!?!? Then I watched him wobble tumbling over! Our archery season ends this Friday and I’m very thankful I was able to harvest this buck with my bow.


----------



## Kenhousing

When is the next 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cgoehl125

Nice going guys. My update. I've hunted my but off and haven't shot anything. The end. I've had some good opportunities to shoot does now but that's pretty hard to do this time of year when your looking for a buck. My area has gone pretty cold. I haven't had a shooter on camera in about a month. I'm in a local buck contest that I'm in every year and bucks are dropping like flies. It's only neighboring farms nearby too. On a side note this weekend was the opener for Missouri gun season. My nephew killed an absolute giant on our family farm. The one I haven't stepped foot on in over a year. This was his first season hunting in 4 years since he was in the army so it's well deserved. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## PYbucks

I've had the last 3 weeks off work and it sure had a lot of ups and downs. This is the second time I've headed to Missouri around the 23rd of October, never again, just too darn early.  Then my second week (10/30) the weather got warm and I ended up not tagging a buck in Missouri. I passed a 3 year old 10 on day 4 and my brother ended up shooting him a week later. We then headed to Nebraska on the 11/3. It rained all day on the fourth so we sat it out. I then killed this buck the first morning in Nebraska. I've killed 7 or 8 nice bucks from this tree.


----------



## omoore

They say money doesn't grow on trees, but I'd say that lucky tree of yours is the next best thing. Nice buck!


PYbucks said:


> I've had the last 3 weeks off work and it sure had a lot of ups and downs. This is the second time I've headed to Missouri around the 23rd of October, never again, just too darn early.  Then my second week (10/30) the weather got warm and I ended up not tagging a buck in Missouri. I passed a 3 year old 10 on day 4 and my brother ended up shooting him a week later. We then headed to Nebraska on the 11/3. It rained all day on the fourth so we sat it out. I then killed this buck the first morning in Nebraska. I've killed 7 or 8 nice bucks from this tree.
> 
> View attachment 7738599


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Nice deer guys. I am still out there as much as I can. Not looking great for a mature buck but will end up with a couple does.


----------



## Jabroney

@4IDARCHER how much time have you spent with the omnia? Talk me out of buying one...

we're finally getting some frosty mornings here in Alabama. Headed to national forest land tomorrow. The deer population there is much closer to rut than the deer around my house, so hopefully there will be more activity than i've been seeing. 

congratulations to those who have closed the deal! Nice bucks!


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Jabroney said:


> @4IDARCHER how much time have you spent with the omnia? Talk me out of buying one...
> 
> we're finally getting some frosty mornings here in Alabama. Headed to national forest land tomorrow. The deer population there is much closer to rut than the deer around my house, so hopefully there will be more activity than i've been seeing.
> 
> congratulations to those who have closed the deal! Nice bucks!


Hard to talk you out of the Omnia, especially after seeing the other releases. I will say this, and why I am going to probably go all carbon from now on. That rise is cold on a frosty morning. It was 14 degrees here in Iowa this morning, and its not even Thanksgiving. The temps change so drastically during the rut and beyond here a bare riser is brutal, but that is the price you pay to have a legit chance at a giant each year.


----------



## mbruns

Got one with the shotgun this evening. After the struggles I've had bowhunting so far, a 10 yard shot at a decent buck was too hard to pass up.


----------



## omoore

Saw a few does going in to my morning stand. It seemed dead quiet all day. Had a buck push a doe past my evening stand just inside 20yds, grunting the whole time. The buck didn't meet antler restrictions, but he was a decent deer. He'll be a shooter next year. 

I won't get another opportunity to tag a doe until our doe days open up end of next week. It would be nice if I could fill a couple of tags during those four doe days. The other exciting bit was listening the hogs playing field games some 60-70yds up the creek. I'm not sure what they had going on back there, but they were quite vocal about it. 

Keep grinding everyone!


----------



## V-TRAIN

My 14 year old daughter got a 8 pointer tonight. Got the ladies straight, now I got to tighten up. Lol


----------



## bow_only_n_ky

I’m still chasing them. I’ve passed a bunch of bucks but still waiting on the one. It’s kinda getting to the point one of these doe I’ve been passing is going to get it here soon. I’ve had a blast this rut watching bucks run wide open. Be in a tree this afternoon


----------



## omoore

Just got back from a day of hunting. More does and young bucks. It's getting down to the wire.


----------



## Ruca

omoore said:


> Just got back from a day of hunting. More does and young bucks. It's getting down to the wire.


Same here! Saturday I saw 6 does and 2 young bucks. My hunting buddy bumped 3 more does and a huuuuuuge buck chasing behind them, but he ran off property. At least I know where they're at now. Definitely getting down to the wire, but Ill be using a bow all season through the end of January so Im not too worried. Im hungry though


----------



## Jabroney

My season runs until Feb 10. Rut doesn't even start for another month, mostly. rifle opened this weekend.


----------



## arlow

Nov 10th 634 am

134 lb doe


----------



## bow_only_n_ky

I’m still after them. I’ve got till Jan 16th. I’m definitely about to start filling some doe tags waiting on the weather to get right to get some shooters in daylight.


----------



## omoore

My hopes are hanging on a spike or mature buck that meets our county's antler restrictions. We can't shoot does anymore. A bit of a bummer as we still have plenty of does running around and I've seen one buck all season that meets antler restrictions. I'm feeling like deadweight!


----------



## Matt Palmquist

Congrats to those with success so far! I'm still hunting too. In a blind this afternoon actually. Have to end of the year for a buck so I'm down but not out 

Good luck to those hunting and merry Christmas!


----------



## V-TRAIN

I am still holding out for a decent buck, been seeing them, just not in range. I will shoot a doe after Christmas, at least 1 maybe 2. I could still shoot a buck and count it as my doe, that is kind of why I haven't shot a doe yet.


----------



## Ruca

Story time (since I have nothing else to show😭😭😭):

It's Saturday morning and rifle season has just ended. I've stubbornly been using my bow since September and haven't had much luck at all this year. Saturdays are the only day in theweek when I can hunt morning bedding areas. The weather just dropped from 45 degrees to 30 degrees. It's a small cold front, and lining up to be perfect conditions to see my main target cruising back from feeding at night to bed during the day. I've been struggling to figure out where he spends his time, but I've got several night time photos saved of him over the past 2 years and just narrowed in on some daytime locations.











I see a deer coming my way down a trail I set up over just about an hour after sunrise. It was my first time this season sitting in this spot. I put my saddle up in the dark on the best looking tree. Turns out, set up directly over a trail that cuts through the bedding area. The wind direction is perfect. I pull out my phone just to take a video, thinking that it's just a doe. As it's about 60 yards away is when I realized it's one of the biggest bucks that we have on our 140 acre lot, and could potentially be my main target. I put my phone in my pocket and reach to get my bow off the tree as slowly as could. The buck is about 30 yards from me now as I'm holding my bow out waiting and ready to draw. I waited too long to draw though, and he's about 20 yards away now staring right at me... I must have moved too much when reaching for my bow. I freeze for a few minutes, and finally he slowly drops his head and starts walking past me again. My chest is facing him and my heart is racing. From what I can remember, his head goes behind a small tree in front of me about 20 yards away and attempted to draw my bow. Oh no...



http://imgur.com/tyWNgAi


The temperature was in the low 30s, and I had been sitting in the saddle harness for about 2 hrs. I'm pulling back on my bow as hard as I can and I'm not even half-drawn. I started to panic and pull even harder, with no progress. My arms are visibly shaking and I start to point my arrow tip to the sky to attempt to get more leverage... By now he totally busted me. I continue to pull, and about 10 seconds later I've got my bow fully drawn. I'm confused as hell why that all just happened. He runs to about 30 yards away and turns broadside to look straight back at me, and I misread the distance and took a 40 yard shot... My arrow went sailing right over his back. I don't think he had a clue what just happened, and it didn't seem to bother him much, but I watched him slowly circle around me at about 80+yards away until he disappeared.



http://imgur.com/RGMkfBB


I've never had a problem drawing my bow in the thousands of shots I've practiced, so all I can assume is it was my posture or nerves. I stood up straight on my platform after he had moved out of sight and tried to draw again... No problem at all... So easy.

I blew it.

Time to get back out there to practice. This sport continues to challenge me in so many ways, reminding you when you're being sloppy. I've learned all know about bow hunting from the internet and learned to enjoy the journey, successful or not. Everything has been trial and error. Luckily, today found a souvenir prize on my way out, telling me that I'm in the right place, and also to remind me why I keep coming back.


----------



## omoore

That's heartbreaking to say the least! 


Ruca said:


> Story time (since I have nothing else to show😭😭😭):
> 
> It's Saturday morning and rifle season has just ended. I've stubbornly been using my bow since September and haven't had much luck at all this year. Saturdays are the only day in theweek when I can hunt morning bedding areas. The weather just dropped from 45 degrees to 30 degrees. It's a small cold front, and lining up to be perfect conditions to see my main target cruising back from feeding at night to bed during the day. I've been struggling to figure out where he spends his time, but I've got several night time photos saved of him over the past 2 years and just narrowed in on some daytime locations.
> 
> View attachment 7760659
> 
> 
> 
> I see a deer coming my way down a trail I set up over just about an hour after sunrise. It was my first time this season sitting in this spot. I put my saddle up in the dark on the best looking tree. Turns out, set up directly over a trail that cuts through the bedding area. The wind direction is perfect. I pull out my phone just to take a video, thinking that it's just a doe. As it's about 60 yards away is when I realized it's one of the biggest bucks that we have on our 140 acre lot, and could potentially be my main target. I put my phone in my pocket and reach to get my bow off the tree as slowly as could. The buck is about 30 yards from me now as I'm holding my bow out waiting and ready to draw. I waited too long to draw though, and he's about 20 yards away now staring right at me... I must have moved too much when reaching for my bow. I freeze for a few minutes, and finally he slowly drops his head and starts walking past me again. My chest is facing him and my heart is racing. From what I can remember, his head goes behind a small tree in front of me about 20 yards away and attempted to draw my bow. Oh no...
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/tyWNgAi
> 
> 
> The temperature was in the low 30s, and I had been sitting in the saddle harness for about 2 hrs. I'm pulling back on my bow as hard as I can and I'm not even half-drawn. I started to panic and pull even harder, with no progress. My arms are visibly shaking and I start to point my arrow tip to the sky to attempt to get more leverage... By now he totally busted me. I continue to pull, and about 10 seconds later I've got my bow fully drawn. I'm confused as hell why that all just happened. He runs to about 30 yards away and turns broadside to look straight back at me, and I misread the distance and took a 40 yard shot... My arrow went sailing right over his back. I don't think he had a clue what just happened, and it didn't seem to bother him much, but I watched him slowly circle around me at about 80+yards away until he disappeared.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/RGMkfBB
> 
> 
> I've never had a problem drawing my bow in the thousands of shots I've practiced, so all I can assume is it was my posture or nerves. I stood up straight on my platform after he had moved out of sight and tried to draw again... No problem at all... So easy.
> 
> I blew it.
> 
> Time to get back out there to practice. This sport continues to challenge me in so many ways, reminding you when you're being sloppy. I've learned all know about bow hunting from the internet and learned to enjoy the journey, successful or not. Everything has been trial and error. Luckily, today found a souvenir prize on my way out, telling me that I'm in the right place, and also to remind me why I keep coming back.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7760656
> View attachment 7760657
> 
> View attachment 7760686


----------



## mbruns

I also have a heartbreaking story to tell. On Saturday I had the below buck show up at 60 yards. He was facing away with his head down. I let out a long grunt until he lifted his head, then a little one to get him to turn his head my direction. He put his head back down to feed and shifted his body in my direction. Five minutes before he showed up, a doe and fawn came down a trail 8 yards from the brushpile I was hiding in. Instead of taking the trail they came down, he paralleled a ways out. Once he got within 35 yards he got too far to my right where the brush blocked all shot opportunities. The only chance I had to get a shot was to stand up so I could clear the twigs. By some miracle he kept his head down while I went from sitting flat on the ground to fully standing up and drawing. He walked into an opening and I stopped him with a doe grunt. I put the 20 yard pin on his heart and let it fly...
Clean miss low. I ranged the spot later and he was at 25 yards...


----------



## omoore

I'm glad you had a shot at him. Sorry you missed him bud!!



mbruns said:


> I also have a heartbreaking story to tell. On Saturday I had the below buck show up at 60 yards. He was facing away with his head down. I let out a long grunt until he lifted his head, then a little one to get him to turn his head my direction. He put his head back down to feed and shifted his body in my direction. Five minutes before he showed up, a doe and fawn came down a trail 8 yards from the brushpile I was hiding in. Instead of taking the trail they came down, he paralleled a ways out. Once he got within 35 yards he got too far to my right where the brush blocked all shot opportunities. The only chance I had to get a shot was to stand up so I could clear the twigs. By some miracle he kept his head down while I went from sitting flat on the ground to fully standing up and drawing. He walked into an opening and I stopped him with a doe grunt. I put the 20 yard pin on his heart and let it fly...
> Clean miss low. I ranged the spot later and he was at 25 yards...


----------



## Matt Palmquist

Things came together tonight boys. I'll get a score tomorrow and post a pic


----------



## omoore

So glad to hear that! Congrats. 


Matt Palmquist said:


> Things came together tonight boys. I'll get a score tomorrow and post a pic


----------



## Matt Palmquist

The one I have been after all season and finally got my chance. About blew it but even though my shot was high I got top of both lungs.


----------



## 3dn4jc

Matt Palmquist said:


> The one I have been after all season and finally got my chance. About blew it but even though my shot was high I got top of both lungs.
> View attachment 7763900


Congrats on a great buck "MERRY CHRISTMAS" !!


----------



## bow_only_n_ky

Score tracker update!!! Finally got to see him in person


----------



## omoore

Way to get it done! Nice deer!


bow_only_n_ky said:


> Score tracker update!!! Finally got to see him in person


----------



## V-TRAIN

I shot a small buck last night.
Will count it as my doe.
My father-in-law passed away suddenly on the 15th. He had thrown out some corn 2 days prior in the spot I went. I decided any buck that was halfway decent I saw there I was going to try and get for him.


----------



## omoore

So sorry to hear about the loss of your father-in-law. I hope you all are finding as much comfort as possible at such a time. 


V-TRAIN said:


> I shot a small buck last night.
> Will count it as my doe.
> My father-in-law passed away suddenly on the 15th. He had thrown out some corn 2 days prior in the spot I went. I decided any buck that was halfway decent I saw there I was going to try and get for him.
> View attachment 7765543


----------



## V-TRAIN

omoore said:


> So sorry to hear about the loss of your father-in-law. I hope you all are finding as much comfort as possible at such a time.


Thanks


----------



## bow_only_n_ky

Now on to add 50 points on a doe


----------



## bow_only_n_ky

Matt Palmquist said:


> The one I have been after all season and finally got my chance. About blew it but even though my shot was high I got top of both lungs.
> View attachment 7763900


Tank!! Congrats


----------



## mbruns

Way to go guys! Hoping things thaw and dry out by this weekend so I can get back out there. The buck I missed reappeared on Monday. We're making a comeback on the leaderboard!


----------



## V-TRAIN

I got a cull tonight. I have been waiting to get this one for 2 years, total trash. Only the second time I have ever seen him, first time in bow range. Would get pictures of him every once and awhile here and there.


----------



## omoore

My season ended today and I don't have any points to contribute to the team. I'm sorry folks. Wish I could have had a different story this season. Congrats and thanks to everyone of you for making my first time participating in the annual competition a fun experience.


----------



## V-TRAIN

Don't worry about it. Our season ends tomorrow, but I am tagged out for bucks so I am done. Going to go pull my last 2 stands and put my mess up.


----------

